# 7th Naruto Character Poll Discussion Thread



## Hiroshi (Mar 8, 2011)

The 7th Naruto character poll results will be released in the next chapter, chapter 531. Feel free to make predictions and/or discuss here. Please keep on-topic!

1 - Uzumaki Naruto -   6880 votes
2 - Uchiha Sasuke -     5791 votes 
3 - Hatake Kakashi -    4828 votes
4 - Gaara -                4239 votes
5 - Uchiha Itachi -     4011 votes
6 - Deidara -               3623 votes
7 - Namikaze Minato -   3477 votes
8 - Sasori -                 3152 votes
9 - Nara Shikamaru -     2533 votes
10 - Hyuuga Hinata -    2517 votes
11 - Umino Iruka -       2494 votes
12 - Haruno Sakura -   2188 votes
12 - Sai -                  2188 votes

Image link: 

--


*Spoiler*: _Previous Character Polls_ 



*Character Poll # 1 - Chapter 60*



*Character Poll # 2 - Chapter 107*



*Character Poll # 3 - Chapter 151*



*Character Poll # 4 - Chapter 199*



*Character Poll # 5 - Chapter 245*



*Character Poll # 6 - Chapter 292*


----------



## Master (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe the list should look something like this :

1. Naruto
3. Madara/Kabuto/Sasuke (well...)
3. Pain
4. Kakashi
5. Choza/Inoichi/Shikaku

I know, i am wrong


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2011)

I predict Itachi and Minato will make it to the top 3  If Naruto is number 1 I'll dance naked in my room  (but I'm not holding my breath lol).


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it may look like this:

1. Naruto
2. Iruka
3. Sasuke
4. Kakashi
5. Shikamaru


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2011)

this is how i think it should be but i am probably off a lot 

1.Minato
2.Kakashi
3.Iruka
4. Bee
5. Kushina
6. Naruto
7. Sasuke
8. Itachi
9. Gai
10. Mei


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

1. Kisame
2. Kisame
3. Kisame
4. Naruto/Minato
5. Sasuke
6. Madara/Itachi
7. Kakashi
8. Shikamaru
9. Sakura
10. Iruka


----------



## On and On (Mar 8, 2011)

how well has iruka done on the previous ones?

i know he's always mentioned, but is he like top 5


----------



## Asclepius (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't guess the position, but the names in the top ten for me are: Minato, Kushina, Itachi, Sasuke, Naruto, Zetsu, Kabuto, Shikamaru, Kakashi and Iruka.



The Comedian said:


> how well has iruka done on the previous ones?
> 
> i know he's always mentioned, but is he like top 5



Last 2 poll results:

Poll chapter 292 - Iruka was 5th


Poll chapter 245 - Iruka was 4th


----------



## Chainer (Mar 8, 2011)

Edited the OP with the past poll results.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 8, 2011)

Chain said:


> Edited the OP with the past poll results.


Thanks 

1 - Itachi
2 - Naruto
3 - Sasuke
4 - Kakashi
5 - Deidara

I think this time Itachi can be the first place. And I hope that Naruto is back in the top 3 pek


----------



## Deadway (Mar 8, 2011)

Every edo tensei


----------



## vered (Mar 8, 2011)

just hope pain/madara and even RS being in the top 20.


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2011)

lol itachi is in each one of them even when he was a villain 

i predict as i did last time.

sasuke, naruto, minato are gonna be in top 5. kushina is gonna be with them or in the top 10.

kakashi has a high chance too in being in top 5.

i also predict kisame, or pain(yahiko, nagato), or konan to be in top 10.

shika may be in top 5. the same goes for the cloud characters.

so my list will go something like this:

1- minato.
2- naruto.
3- sasuke.
4- kakashi.
5- kushina.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow Minato made top 10 in the last poll


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 8, 2011)

Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi and Minato in the top 4. Saying it right now.


----------



## ilcane87 (Mar 8, 2011)

Starting from the results of the last poll:


*Spoiler*: __ 



   1. Sasuke Uchiha - 3,242 votes
   2. Kakashi Hatake - 2,916 votes
   3. Deidara - 2,555 votes
   4. Naruto Uzumaki - 2,283 votes
   5. Iruka Umino - 2,232 votes
   6. Sasori - 1,949 votes
   7. Gaara - 1,934 votes
   8. Neji Hyūga - 1,785 votes
   9. Minato Namikaze - 1,458 votes
  10. Shikamaru Nara - 1,409 votes
  11. Itachi Uchiha - 1,369 votes
  12. Sakura Haruno - 1,359 votes
  13. Hinata Hyūga - 1,048 votes
  14. Kabuto Yakushi - 829 votes
  15. Kiba Inuzuka - 677 votes
  16. Temari - 671 votes
  17. Ino Yamanaka - 662 votes
  18. Rock Lee - 640 votes
  19. Kankurō - 519 votes
  20. Might Guy - 503 votes
  21. Asuma Sarutobi - 449 votes
  22. Tenten - 395 votes
  23. Hayate Gekkō - 283 votes
  24. Orochimaru - 237 votes
  25. Genma Shiranui - 230 votes
  26. Shino Aburame - 226 votes
  27. Haku - 168 votes
  28. Tayuya - 164 votes
  29. Tsunade - 161 votes
  30. Kimimaro - 148 votes 




I think only a few noticeable changes will happen:

- Itachi will fare much better, since he was revealed to be a good guy, and Japanese people always loved anti-heroes (which is why Sasuke will still be first).
- Deidara and Sasori will fare much worse, especially the latter, since they were popular when first introduced, but have done barely anything as of December 2010, being dead most of the time.
- Hinata will rank higher due to her confession, especially since it was recently animated in an excellent way, unlike the rest of the Pain arc.
- Shikamaru and Neji might rank a bit lower due to inactivity.
- Minato might rank a bit higher due to his flashback.

Despite their recent developments, I don't expect either Tobi or Kabuto to rank very high at all, Pain/Nagato is the only new villain I could see making the top 10.
I also expect Kushina, team Taka, Bee and all the new characters introduced since the Kage Summit to rank pretty low.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Wow Minato made top 10 in the last poll



He fucked Madara up, thats why.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> He fucked Madara up, thats why.



That poll was taken back in chapter 292, that's why i am shocked. We didn't know too much about him.


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

I predict Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, Kabuto, Zetsu, Minato and  Kushina will be in the top 10.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 8, 2011)

If Killer Bee and/or A are not in the top 10, I riot


----------



## ilcane87 (Mar 8, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> 1.Minato
> 2.Kakashi
> 3.Iruka
> 4. Bee
> ...





Asclepius said:


> I can't guess the position, but the names in the top ten for me are: Minato, *Kushina*, Itachi, Sasuke, Naruto, Zetsu, Kabuto, Shikamaru, Kakashi and Iruka.





Addy said:


> 1- minato.
> 2- naruto.
> 3- sasuke.
> 4- kakashi.
> *5- kushina*.





Bild said:


> I predict Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, Kabuto, Zetsu, Minato and  *Kushina *will be in the top 10.


etc...

Everyone's overestimating Kushina's chances a lot, remember that people voted only for their all time favourite character, and I don't think even in these boards there's many users that consider her as such.

Despite being presented as a likeable character, the fact that she only appeared in a handful of chapters makes me doubt she has a strong enough fanbase, and not many people would choose her over every other character imho.

The same doesn't apply to Minato, since he's been continously hyped as the strongest ninja of the series, and many (younger) fans choose the most powerful character as their favourite one.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 8, 2011)

Its been such a long time since the last poll, it could have a significant change now.

I expect Naruto to go back to #1, Sasuke to be top 3, Kakashi be 2 or 3, I think Minato will be top 5.

1.Naruto
2.Kakashi
3.Sasuke
4.Iruka(Somehow he has a huge fanbase in japan even though he sucks)
5.Minato
6.Itachi
7.Nagato/Pain(dont know how they will count this)
8.Deidara
9.Gaara
10.Neji

Question, when did the vote start in japan?


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

FearTear said:


> If Killer Bee and/or A are not in the top 10, I riot


I knew I was missing someone.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

My List(guessing)

1. Kakashi
2. Kushina
3. Naruto
4. Sasuke
5. Deidara
6. Minato
7. Shikamaru(they like him)
8. Iruka(they love him)
9. Itachi
10. Bee/Kisame


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 8, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Question, when did the vote start in japan?


Last year.

Start: Chapter 520's release date.
Deadline: December, 27th.


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> My List(guessing)
> 
> 1. Kakashi
> 2. *Kushina*
> ...


what :amazed

your giving kushina too much.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> what :amazed
> 
> your giving kushina too much.



then why did you bold Minato too

dude people will love her just like they wank to her here(i am one of them)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 8, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> I expect Naruto to go back to #1, Sasuke to be top 3, Kakashi be 2 or 3, I think Minato will be top 5.


Might happen. 

What people forget is that when the last poll happened Naruto didn't even have an official fight yet. It happened before Sasuke even showed up, even before he used the KN modes so since that time Naruto's had the KN transformations with the Oro fight, Fuuton training with the FRS, Senjutsu training and Sage Mode along with beating Pain, mastering Kyuubi and getting RM. I honestly expect him to be in the top 2 spots. Sasuke's a wild card.


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Might happen.
> 
> What people forget is that when the last poll happened Naruto didn't even have an official fight yet. It happened before Sasuke even showed up, even before he used the KN modes so since that time Naruto's had the KN transformations with the Oro fight, Fuuton training with the FRS, Senjutsu training and Sage Mode along with beating Pain, mastering Kyuubi and getting RM. I honestly expect him to be in the top 2 spots. Sasuke's a wild card.


Don't doubt the power of the Sauce, japs sure love them some. Proof: Ohana and NJA.


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> then why did you bold Minato too



i wa gonna say that minato should have been in kushina's place



> dude people will love her just like they wank to her here(i am one of them)



not everyone wanks


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> not everyone *admits they * wank


Fixed.


----------



## k2nice (Mar 8, 2011)

Kinda obvious but strange that *Iruka* will be in the top ten (but closer to ten then one).

*Kakashi, Naruto, and Sasuke *will be in it fosho.

Now the others will most likely be killer bee, minato, itachi, nagato, kisame, and kushina, with zetsu and tobi as honorable mentions. With this the order should be.....

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Killerbee
4. Itachi
5. Kakashi 
6. Minato
7. Iruka
8. Kushina
9. Kisame
10. Nagato
11. Zetsu
12. Tobi
13. A
14. Danzo
15. Gai


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2011)

It would be nice to see Kushina make it to the top 10 pek
I'm actually wondering about Sakura's rank in the poll tbh. Should be interesting XD


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 8, 2011)

I predict Iruka in top5


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2011)

Bild said:


> Fixed.



i do wank......... but in a private way


----------



## Suibi (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, but imo, there is no hope for A or Bee, or even Kisame to get the high rank. 

Japanese fangirls normally don't have a favor with masculine macho guys, too bad.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> i wa gonna say that minato should have been in kushina's place
> 
> 
> 
> not everyone wanks



Oh

everyone does.



Selva said:


> It would be nice to see Kushina make it to the top 10 pek
> I'm actually wondering about Sakura's rank in the poll tbh. Should be interesting XD



expect her to score low


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 8, 2011)

ilcane87 said:


> Starting from the results of the last poll:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Your speculation is reasonable.

Top ten in no particular order:

Iruka
Naruto
Sasuke
Itachi
Deidara
Hidan (he might outrank Deidara)
Minato
Kakashi
Neji
Shikamaru

Most of the newer characters since the last poll stand little chance of doing well on the poll. These being among others:

Bee, A, Madara, Nagato / Pain, Kushina, Konan

Nagato / Pain or Madara might make it, but Bee and A are definitely out. I bet if anything Madara and Pain will likely be somewhere along 15-25 in terms of ranking. Konan and Kushina will be 25+


----------



## NSAMA (Mar 8, 2011)

what?s up boys and girls? such a long time since my last post..here is my list

Naruto 
Kakashi 
Minato
Sasuke
Iruka 
Itachi
Hinata
Shikamaru
Sakura
bee


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> expect her to score low



don't worry. she won't............. let's just say that i know why


----------



## Blaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Sasuke
Naruto
Kakashi
Iruka
Itachi


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm worried about Pein's votes  

Yahiko/Nagato/Six paths... the votes will split.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

I predict shitstorm.



ilcane87 said:


> - Deidara and Sasori will fare much worse, especially the latter, since they were popular when first introduced, but have done barely anything as of December 2010, being dead most of the time.



Iruka hasn't done anything since forever and he's still in the top ten. I doubt Deidara's popularity suffered that much.


----------



## Klue (Mar 8, 2011)

Pain better make the top 15, I know that much.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Pain better make the top 15, I know that much.



more like top 10


----------



## Asclepius (Mar 8, 2011)

Pain has a problem, he will be sharing votes.
Some people will vote for Nagato, some people will vote for Yahiko and a few will choose the other bodies.

Same thing happened in a poll from D.Gray-man. Some people voted for Jasdero, other for Devito and others for Jasdevi (the fused form of Jasdero with Devito).


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Chances Sakura makes top 15?


----------



## Lovely (Mar 8, 2011)

I think she'll make it. Even though she's had major character derailment since 05, main characters usually get voted in anyway.


----------



## Bonds (Mar 8, 2011)

Sasuke will likely still be #1.


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2011)

Minato, naruto, sasuke somewhere in top 5.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 8, 2011)

Naruto will be making a comeback into the Top 3. That's for sure. Itachi and Hinata will also probably fare better due to their revelation and confession, respectively. Deidara's will likely drop, but still be kept up by his many fangirls. Same for Iruka. Kakashi will still likely be in Top 3, and Minato, Kushina, Killerbee and Pain also have high chances of making it into the Top 10 or 15. Konan will perhaps be somewhere in the Top 20 or 25. Sakura's will probably have dropped to the 25 range, and probably not any lower since the Japanese like her more than we do.

But unfortunately, the results are virtually guaranteed to trigger shitstorms, especially if Sasuke takes the #1 spot again.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 8, 2011)

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Kakashi
4. Itachi
5. Killer Bee
6. Jiraiya
7. Minato
8. Sakura
9. Gaara
10. Shikamaru (or Hinata)

The big surprise will be that *Iruka will NOT make it into the top 10* this time around. Watch this space. 

I'll be a happy man if Darui makes it into the top 30.


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not very familiar with the polls: how many positions are shown? Up to 50?


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the only characters that appear in the cover are the top ten.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2011)

Sasuke being #1 wouldn't surprise me

The Japanese have awful taste when it comes to manga/anime characters


----------



## Lovely (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder what expression Sasuke would make on the cover if he got #1 spot?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Bild said:


> I'm not very familiar with the polls: how many positions are shown? Up to 50?



Pictures of top 10 are written and it has a list of top 30 or 50


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> I think the only characters that appear in the cover are the top ten.





Judecious said:


> Pictures of top 10 are written and it has a list of top 30 or 50


Thanks to you both. 

I was curious about the complete list total.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> I wonder what expression Sasuke would make on the cover if he got #1 spot?



Blank, as usual.

Though it would be funny if we got Psychosuke in color.


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Blank, as usual.
> 
> Though it would be funny if we got Psychosuke in color.


Bandaged Sasuke in the poll cover would be a great --though knee-jerk-- move from Kishi.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 8, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> I wonder what expression Sasuke would make on the cover if he got #1 spot?



This


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Sasuke being #1 wouldn't surprise me
> 
> The Japanese have awful taste when it comes to manga/anime characters


That doesn't make much sense considering they created it and it's part of their culture, you know.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 8, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> I wonder what expression Sasuke would make on the cover if he got #1 spot?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 8, 2011)

1.Naruto
2. Minato
3. Kushina
4.Killer Bee
5. Raikage
6. Hinata
7. Sasuke
8. Mizukage
9. Gaara
10. Shikamaru


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2011)

I think Kisame might be around the top 10 due to his epic last stand.

And so should Ero-Sennin.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

weird that Jiraiya wasn't top 10 in the last 3 polls


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

Japan doesn't like manly men 



The Big G said:


> 1.Naruto
> 2. Minato
> 3. Kushina
> 4.Killer Bee
> ...



Is this a prediction thread or a "this is what i want the poll to be like" thread?

There's no way Kushina is higher than Sasuke and Kakashi



Bild said:


> Bandaged Sasuke in the poll cover would be a great --though knee-jerk-- move from Kishi.



If he really wants to please the fangirls, he'll be shirtless too.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Japan doesn't like manly men



Guess Kisame has no shot too.

Uzumaki Family for top 5


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2011)

A top 10 is bound to be, but I wonder how many spots the poll will show. Only the 1st poll showed the top 10 while the others allowed other ranks to be seen (2nd one specially, showing 15 spots).

There's a chance we'll get 12 or 13 characters that made it to the poll.



gabzilla said:


> Japan doesn't like manly men



If this is directed to Kisame, it might chance given his death.

If it's about Jiraiya he would have more chances because he made it to the 2nd and 4th one. And so did Zabuza (another manly character) in the 1st and 2nd one. 

Heh, wouldn't be surprised to see Haku and Zabuza in this one after they were summoned.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If this is directed to Kisame, it might chance given his death.
> 
> If it's about Jiraiya he would have more chances because he made it to the 2nd and 4th one. And so did Zabuza (another manly character) in the 1st and 2nd one.
> 
> Heh, wouldn't be surprised to see Haku and Zabuza in this one after they were summoned.



How many manly characters reached the top 5?



Judecious said:


> Uzumaki Family for top 5



No. 

Minato may be able to be in the top 5. But there's no way Kushina beats Kakashi, Sasuke, Shikamaru or Deidara.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 8, 2011)

The same three people are always switching spots in the top three. I think Sasuke will see a drop this time around, due to some overexposure when he was on and that character's interesting level dropping a few levels. Minato will rise. He was quite high last time and he was barely featured. I'd guess top five for him. Kakashi will be two or three. Gaara will be top 10. Jiraiya will be top 10. 

And fucking Iruka; I guess he'll be #5 for some mysterious reason. I wonder if Bee and A make the top 10. I don't know about Nagato and Madara. Will they crack the top 15?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

iruka is always high because of Kakairuka

why do you have to crush my dreams Gabzs


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 8, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> *And fucking Iruka*; I guess he'll be #5 for some mysterious reason. I wonder if Bee and A make the top 10. I don't know about Nagato and Madara. Will they crack the top 15?


Fangirls keep giving him a high ranking because this is what they hope Kakashi will do.


----------



## Grimzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

The Big G said:


> 1.Naruto
> 2. Minato
> 3. Kushina
> 4. Killer Bee
> ...



This is something I bet for


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

I think fangirls are hoping Kakashi gives him something else 



Judecious said:


> iruka is always high because of Kakairuka
> 
> why do you have to crush my dreams Gabzs


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 8, 2011)

Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi for top 3.

Next 7: Minato, Itachi, Madara, Iruka, Shikamaru, Gaara, Jiraiya/Nagato in some order.

My guess.


----------



## .access timeco. (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone knows until when people could vote?

Just to know how much of the current arc will be part of the results.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 8, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi for top 3.
> 
> Next 7: Minato, Itachi, Madara, Iruka, Shikamaru, Gaara, Jiraiya/Nagato in some order.
> 
> My guess.



That sounds about right


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 8, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> Someone knows until when people could vote?
> 
> Just to know how much of the current arc will be part of the results.


The deadline for voting was December 27th, last year.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> How many manly characters reached the top 5?



True, but would still be awesome to see them. Currently the best candidate would be Kisame, self explanatory.

Nice set btw.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 8, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Is this a prediction thread or a "this is what i want the poll to be like" thread?
> 
> There's no way Kushina is higher than Sasuke and Kakashi



Kushina is 

Also i want the old lovable Gabby back...this new Gabby seems jaded and cynical

But i love your baby Goku avatar but i can't see your sig 

EDIT: OMG Bardock, Raditz and baby Goku! Too bad Fasha isn't there too...



Judecious said:


> Uzumaki Family for top 5



Damn straight



ShockDragoon said:


> This is something I bet for



Me too


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 8, 2011)

Just wondering, who do you think will be in the polls that's unexpected?


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just wondering, who do you think will be in the polls that's unexpected?


Do you mean in the whole list?

Maybe someone minor like Fu, Torune, Shisui, or Samui, dunno.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Madara or Danzou.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think Kisame might be around the top 10 due to his epic last stand.
> 
> And so should Ero-Sennin.







Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just wondering, who do you think will be in the polls that's unexpected?



Any of the bodyguards besides Darui and Kurotsuchi (because they're awesome).

Holy shit, imagine if FU Fodder makes the poll!


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty sure Sasuke will retain top position. I am curious where Madara will land, I find him captivating.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Kushina is
> 
> Also i want the old lovable Gabby back...this new Gabby seems jaded and cynical
> 
> ...



I love Kiba and Shino and I know that they won't be anywhere near the top ten. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> True, but would still be awesome to see them. Currently the best candidate would be Kisame, self explanatory.
> 
> Nice set btw.



More Kisame would be nice.

Thank you


----------



## Marsala (Mar 8, 2011)

Sasuke in first of course, unless his batshit insanity has cost him fans. Probably not.
Kakashi in second.
Iruka much, much higher than he deserves.
Naruto will be lucky to make the top five.

Bee should be high but I doubt that he will be; most of his popularity around here came from his introduction when he totally unexpectedly beat the crap out of Sasuke, which would be... less endearing to the Japanese audience.
Kisame should also be in the top ten.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you checked the way he dies in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2? I really thinks it outdoes the manga's. 



gabzilla said:


> More Kisame would be nice.
> 
> Thank you



Shirtless Kisame? 

De nada. ^^


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 8, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> I wonder what expression Sasuke would make on the cover if he got #1 spot?



Hopefully either SasukeHAHAHA or ORGASM face when he was about to stab Karin



Heard somewhere that Japanese fancy anti-heroes. Not sure how Sasuke will do now when he's a fullblown villain though. 

That being said, pretty sure Naruto will win. Predict that Shikamaru, Sai, Minato, Itachi, Sasuke, Kakashi, Iruka, Gaara, Jiraiya and maybe Sakura. Perhaps Pein and Madara as well. 

Bee is a wild card since i dont if black characters are typically popular in Japan.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 9, 2011)

Whatever the case the guarantee top 3 will be between Naruto, Sasuke, and Kakashi. Iruka will most definitely be 4th. Guarantee shoe ins for the rest of the top ten are Gaara, Shikamaru, Sakura, and Hinata. Minato and Itachi are definite possibles. Beyond this neh, maybe Killer B.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Heard somewhere that Japanese fancy anti-heroes. Not sure how Sasuke will do now when he's a fullblown villain though.


Sasuke will always do fine because he's the poster boy of Japanese culture: slim, dark hair, loner, the Uchiha symbol resembles the country's flag, so on and so forth. There's too much subtext in his characterization for the japanese readers to ignore (at least subconciously).


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Predicting Itachi for top 3. Perhaps even #1. 



Jin-E said:


> Bee is a wild card since i dont if black characters are typically popular in Japan.



If what I've heard is true, Japan's primary exposure to Black people is through MTV (which...explains Bee, honestly). There's this blog called "Gaijin Smash" by a Black guy teaching English in Japan... Yeah, apparently they are revered as gods. I predict Bee will make the top 10 *at least*. If not because of his awesome broness, then at least because of his fucking hilarious puns/wordplay, which basically make him like the in-manga Black version of Kishimoto.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

wonder if bee will be in the top 5. about time we see how the Japanese people view him. i think he should be up high. other may be the same as other polls. maybe someday they should make a poll where people in other countries get to vote. if that is not the case. i think the polls would be really different. hoping minato number 1 though


----------



## Face (Mar 9, 2011)

Uzumaki family will definitely kick a** in this poll. 
Kushina would probably be in the top 10. Minato could be in the top 3 this time and Naruto will be #1.


----------



## Epyon (Mar 9, 2011)

Iruka might actually not make the top 5 for once.


----------



## auem (Mar 9, 2011)

1.minato
2.sasuke
3.naruto
4.kakashi
5.bee
6.itachi
7.kisame
8.gaara
9.kushina
10.mei


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Too many Saucetards in Japan for him not to get first.. I think

Sasuke
Naruto
Minato/Itachi
Kakashi


Btw, has it been said when it will come out?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

I expect Minato to be in the top. Also does anyone else thinks that Kishimoto might have killed Sasuke's appeal to the Japanese fans with this "Im surrounded by Daaarknesss " BS ?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 9, 2011)

Iruka, Kakashi, Sasuke, Naruto, and someone else (probably Shikamaru) for the Top 5.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 9, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Iruka might actually not make the top 5 for once.



I wonder how he got to top 5 in the first place.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 9, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I wonder how he got to top 5 in the first place.



Thanks to Iruka x Kakashi yaoi doujinshis


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Predicting Itachi for top 3. Perhaps even #1.



It's over...

1: ★ ρ Shadow Army: 2011/03/01 (Tue) 21:12:58.00 ID:??? 0 
漫画やアニメ好きの中学３年女子。 The ninth grade girls love manga and anime. 忘れられない漫画のキャラクターがいて、その死から立ち直れません。 They have a cartoon character unforgettable 立Chi直Remasen from death. 
忍者が題材の漫画「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト―」に出てくる、イタチという登場人物のことです。 Ninja cartoon theme "NARUTO-Naruto -" coming out is that of a weasel character. 
イタチは弟のサスケのため、自分を犠牲にして死んでいきました。 For his brother Itachi Sasuke, were dying for their sacrifice. 

イタチを知ってから１年以上たちますが、彼のことを思うと、いまだに涙が止まらず、 He has been at least a year to know the weasel, and I think of him and still not stop the tears, 
翌日に目が腫れるくらい泣いてしまいます。 Swelling around the eyes would cry the next day. 

最近は、イタチのいないこの世の中を生きていくのがつらいと感じるようになりました。 Recently, now that's hard to feel we live in this world is not a weasel. 
現実と漫画の世界が違うことはわかっていますが、彼のことを忘れるのは絶対に嫌です。 Difference is real and the cartoon world has known, to forget that he is absolutely disgusting. 

他の漫画キャラクターでも、その人物が死んだりするとへこんでしまいます。 In another cartoon character, would have depressed person to die. 
ニュースで殺人事件を見たときも、たまに泣くことがあります。 Also in the news when I saw the murder may sometimes cry. 

色々と感情移入してしまう私はおかしいのでしょうか。 I end up with a lot of empathy is what's wrong. 助けてください。 Please help. （埼玉・Ｉ子） (I Saitama Child) 
Vol 42, page 73 Vol 42, page 73


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

ohana appeared

i hope she'll post the popularity poll first.

naruto first place!!!!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I expect Minato to be in the top. Also does anyone else thinks that Kishimoto might have killed Sasuke's appeal to the Japanese fans with this "Im surrounded by Daaarknesss " BS ?


I'm more afraid that the Japanese may find that shit even more appealing...


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

So Naruto tops it and Sasuke is second in the end.

top 5
1 Naruto
2 Sasuke
3 Kakashi
4 Gaara
5 Itachi


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Fuck yeah, where is your psycho Sauce now ?


----------



## Marsala (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Kakashi
4. Gaara
5. Itachi
6. Deidara
7. Minato
8. Sasori
9. Shikamaru
10. Hinata
11. Iruka
12. Sakura and Sai (tie, lol)


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

yea naruto regained his first position after long time.
makes sense after all the spotlight during the pain arc.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

YES! Naruto 

Iruka isn't in the Top 10 and Sakura and Sai tied.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

holy sht naruto freakin owned sauce this poll.. over 1k more..


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

i guess the japanese dont like psycho sasuke like they did with the grey one.

hinata is above sakura as  well.and minato is in 7th place while 5th one is itachi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

What the hell is this shit?  I thought MInato would win for sure  Deidara over Minato ???


----------



## Marsala (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> yea naruto regained his first position after long time.
> makes sense after all the spotlight during the pain arc.



It probably helped that Sasuke went batshit genocidally insane.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

I was right. 

I figured that might end up being correct, Naruto winning the poll that is. He just didn't have any fights or anything when the last poll came out but now that he has, has proven himself, actually had his backstory explored with his family it's long due. Sasuke being 2nd doesn't surprise me either. He's Sasuke.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 9, 2011)

fuck yeah 7th


----------



## auem (Mar 9, 2011)

sasori!!!!WTF...no kisame or even bee... ..!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

I figured as much. Naruto actually has fights under his belt, recognition and a backstory under his belt compared to before. It was well-worth it.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

I smell bad stomping for Sauce coming up in his next fight with Naruto


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> What the hell is this shit?  I thought MInato would win for sure  Deidara over Minato ???




It really can't be helped.. Everyone else gets a shiton more screen time than him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> It's over...
> 
> 1: ★ ρ Shadow Army: 2011/03/01 (Tue) 21:12:58.00 ID:??? 0
> 漫画やアニメ好きの中学３年女子。 The ninth grade girls love manga and anime. 忘れられない漫画のキャラクターがいて、その死から立ち直れません。 They have a cartoon character unforgettable 立Chi直Remasen from death.
> ...



Lolwut? Is that the chick who wrote in to the "agony column" of a Japanese newspaper about Itachi's death? Yeah, I've seen that. But, uh...it was a slightly better translation of it, lol.



Marsala said:


> 1. Naruto
> 2. Sasuke
> 3. Kakashi
> 4. Gaara
> ...



Bawwwww, Itachi didn't make the top 3. Oh well. Top 5 is good too. If I'm not mistaken, that's the highest Itachi has ranked thus far in the polls.

EDIT: I'm surprised Deidara and Sasori still ranked so high. More-so Sasori, 'cause he hasn't done anything since he died, and I think the votes for this poll were sent in before he was resurrected with Edo Tensei. All he did was get trolled, anyway...


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Kisame didn't even make the top 30 in the last polls, it would have been extremely unlikely he would have made this poll just because he had one scene where he looked good after being one shotted by Gai.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 9, 2011)

Itachi in 5th, his best placing ever with his highest number of votes...


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2011)

First Place: Naruto

Was there ever really any doubt?


----------



## Phemt (Mar 9, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It probably helped that Sasuke went batshit genocidally insane.



And Sasuke missing from the manga for a year, that sure helped.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It probably helped that Sasuke went batshit genocidally insane.



yea that too.they probably loved the grey sasuke more.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like looking at Armadilo penises is realy approved by Japanese fans


----------



## Marsala (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> And Sasuke missing from the manga for a year, that sure helped.



Not necessarily. Sasuke won the 6th poll even though he hadn't appeared since the last one. Shit was ridiculous.


----------



## Bonds (Mar 9, 2011)

Itachi top 5 is kind of surprisingly considering he's been dead for 3 years.


----------



## calimike (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto is 1st place for real!  It seem Naruto is most improved shinobi (instead of most improved player or wrestler). was he 1st place before?


----------



## Bonds (Mar 9, 2011)

Hurray for Naruto finally being more popular than his rival in his own manga? Is that what we're celebrating? 

lol


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto is 1st place for real!  It seem Naruto is most improved shinobi (instead of most improved player or wrestler). was he 1st place before?



yea in the earlier polls he was.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a thread for the popularity poll guys.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice. The main character (lolol butt Saske is main charactar????) topping the poll is the way it should be.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Jiraiya didn't even make the top 11(or more)........ I mean hinata and sakura over jman? ffs


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Nimander said:


> First Place: Naruto
> 
> Was there ever really any doubt?



There was some coming from me, I'm kind of surprised. I expected Minato to make top 5 with the flashback and everything, but 7th is still great.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto first place = Heir of the Sage.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 9, 2011)

I think a big part of Sasori's appeal is his voice. Ladies love Takahiro Sakurai.

I know I do.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

This is the 3rd time that Naruto's been 1st first. He's had the most as number one.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

I think some of past Sasuke voters changed side and voted Itachi this time.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 9, 2011)

Ha! I knew it Naruto would be NO.1!


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

i hope jiraya,pain and madara are at least in the top 20.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

oh cool i guess


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Jiraiya didn't even make the top 11(or more)........ I mean hinata and sakura over jman? ffs



Jiraiya never was that popular in Japan. That's why Kishi had no troubles sacrificing him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Japanese have realy bad taste,how can a low life like Deidara top Minato?  
Where is Kisame? He should be atleast in the top 10. As for the top 5,im surprssed that Sauce is even 2nd place considering how Kishi ruined his character lately.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

Bonds said:


> Hurray for Naruto finally being more popular than his rival in his own manga? Is that what we're celebrating?
> 
> lol



That is more than Goku ever had.


----------



## Phemt (Mar 9, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Japanese have realy bad taste,how can a low life like Deidara top Minato?
> Where is Kisame? He should be atleast in the top 10. As for the top 5,im surprssed that Sauce is even 2nd place considering how Kishi ruined his character lately.



That's the power of the Sauce.

With all the focus Naruto has gotten in the past 2 years, you'd think he'd win by a landslide.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> That's the power of the Sauce.
> 
> With all the focus Naruto has gotten in the past 2 years, you'd think he'd win by a landslide.



Its not about focus, how much focus did Minato and Itachi get yet they are still under the top 10?  Its just that people are fed up with this "Surounded by darkness" rolle and "Life is to fucking hard so i gonna go and kill some people" rolle  Speaking of which Naruto does have over 1k votes over Sauce


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> That's the power of the Sauce.
> 
> With all the focus Naruto has gotten in the past 2 years, you'd think he'd win by a landslide.



 Plz try harder to conceal the butthurt.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> That's the power of the Sauce.
> 
> With all the focus Naruto has gotten in the past 2 years, you'd think he'd win by a landslide.



You mean Sauce fans are fickle like the autumn sky and vote for other characters if they don't see him in the manga ?

By the way, out of Naruto / Sasuke, Sasuke is the one who had the last major arc. (kage summit / Danzou). in 2010, Naruto only had a Minato Madara flashback, Armadillo penis and Rasengan training.


----------



## Phemt (Mar 9, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Plz try harder to conceal the butthurt.



Huh?

_In the sixth poll, in 2006, Naruto lost his top-two status to the characters Deidara, Kakashi and Sasuke._

Wut? Come again?


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my God...  Gaara is #4...  I can't believe he actually made Top 5 for once...  :amazed

FUCK YES!!


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Despite Kakashi getting trolled hardcore last year, he still gets 3rd.  Also, idk wtf it is with Japan and not liking Jman.. He even has perhaps the best death.. He was popular in the first 3 or 4 polls ,then just seems to have died off =/


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Its not about focus, how much focus did Minato and Itachi get yet they are still under the top 10?  Its just that people are fed up with this "Surounded by darkness" rolle and "Life is to fucking hard so i gonna go and kill some people" rolle  Speaking of which Naruto does have over 1k votes over Sauce



They're clearly not fed up with it that much considering he's still in 2nd place FFS.

The main character being in 1st place isn't something to be celebrated. It should be expected. It says more about Naruto that he lost 1st place in the popularity contests for the series that is named after him not once, not twice, but three times, with the most spectacular fail coming in the last poll when he was 4th place in his own damn series.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Huh?
> 
> _In the sixth poll, in 2006, Naruto lost his top-two status to the characters Deidara, Kakashi and Sasuke._
> 
> Wut? Come again?



Umm people vote accordingly to the characters who they think are more interesting to them ,Sauce doesent appeal anymore as before when he was first introduced in part2. Even some hard core Sauce fans admitt that his character is utter garbage right now


----------



## Bonds (Mar 9, 2011)

I would have much rather Ohana gave us the spoiler than some stupid popularity poll that somehow only seem to fuel tard wars.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Huh?
> 
> _In the sixth poll, in 2006, Naruto lost his top-two status to the characters Deidara, Kakashi and Sasuke._
> 
> Wut? Come again?



Thats only one, but this time Naruto is now No. 1 over Sasuke. Well what do you say to that?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> They're clearly not fed up with it that much considering he's still in 2nd place FFS.
> 
> The main character being in 1st place isn't something to be celebrated. It should be expected. It says more about Naruto that he lost 1st place in the popularity contests for the series that is named after him not once, not twice, but three times.



Id the psycho gimik remains Sasuke will drop under the top 5 next time,mark my words


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

Poor Sutol now he has to go to Japan killing all these evil people not voting for the sauce using his EMS.

Lets bet how many policemen Sutol takes down before they finally punch him down. I say 0.


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I think some of past Sasuke voters changed side and voted Itachi this time.



Well, it's not like it's betrayal or anything. They simply decided to vote for the older, cooler, prettier, emotionally (somewhat) mature Sasuke who isn't in the midst of a major tantrum.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

lol so itachi beat minato? 


even if i am happy that he is top 5 but danggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Huh?
> 
> _In the sixth poll, in 2006, Naruto lost his top-two status to the characters Deidara, Kakashi and Sasuke._
> 
> Wut? Come again?



It's ok Sutol. You just lost one of your main trolling arguments so now you have to pathetically talk about stuff that happend 5 years ago. I understand.


----------



## Phemt (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> They're clearly not fed up with it that much considering he's still in 2nd place FFS.
> 
> *The main character being in 1st place isn't something to be celebrated. It should be expected. It says more about Naruto that he lost 1st place in the popularity contests for the series that is named after him not once, not twice, but three times.*



Haha, QFT.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Bonds said:


> I would have much rather Ohana gave us the spoiler than some stupid popularity poll that somehow only seem to fuel tard wars.



Tard wars is what makes up NF good sir


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 9, 2011)

Just little surprised Naruto beat Sasuke for #1.  Gaara too, he's popular but not as much as Itachi or Deidara from what I've seen.  I guess the campaign for Iruka didn't pan out.



Nikushimi said:


> Lolwut? Is that the chick who wrote in to the "agony column" of a Japanese newspaper about Itachi's death? Yeah, I've seen that. But, uh...it was a slightly better translation of it, lol.


Didn't know it was talked about here before, just seen it on the pop. ranking thread on 2ch. Japanese equivalent of dear Abby?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

Vegeta was far more popular than Goku in DBZ. It's no surprise that the rival is more popular than the hero in situations like this. If anything that's what Kishi himself tried to do. He tried to make Sasuke the cool likable one. Hell, he said so in an interview so the fact Naruto was more popular earlier on is shocking. I guess he fucked up. 

Sasuke's going to continue getting less popular until Naruto sticks his foot up his ass. This Sasuke goes with the plot but he's not near as likable as he used to be. I still say I liked him most when he busted out Lee's speed against Gaara. That Sasuke was great. We'll get the better version once he changes but until then we have Sas Vader on our hands. 

On another note, anyone interesting in Mortal Kombat 2011 everything is being leaked from the game including characters, stages, krypt secrets, just all of it from one damn demo. It's crazy.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's going to continue getting less popular until Naruto sticks his foot up his ass. This Sasuke goes with the plot but he's not near as likable as he used to be. I still say I liked him most when he busted out Lee's speed against Gaara. That Sasuke was great. We'll get the better version once he changes but until then we have Sas Vader on our hands.
> 
> On another note, anyone interesting in Mortal Kombat 2011 everything is being leaked from the game including characters, stages, krypt secrets, just all of it from one damn demo. It's crazy.



Ne he was shit.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

The tears. They are delicious.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

So, are there gonna be any special color pages of this poll's results?


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

@People saying Naruto main characters has to be #1

Vegeta always was more popular than Goku.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Vegeta was far more popular than Goku in DBZ. It's no surprise that the rival is more popular than the hero in situations like this. If anything that's what Kishi himself tried to do. He tried to make Sasuke the cool likable one. Hell, he said so in an interview so the fact Naruto was more popular earlier on is shocking. I guess he fucked up.



Stop making shit up. Goku is the most popular Shonen Hero of all time. He never lost a popularity poll to Vegeta.


----------



## Phemt (Mar 9, 2011)

Dragon Ball isn't about Goku.

It's called Dragon Ball, lol.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 9, 2011)

So, if the series isn't named after the lead, the lead isn't the focal point of the series?

Uh...huh.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

@Sutol:

The Dragon Balls never were very popular. I guess Dragon Ball author failed


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Dragon Ball isn't about Goku.
> 
> It's called Dragon Ball, lol.



It doesent matter how it is called if the plot resolves around Goku


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Are people seriously bickering over Naruto and Sasuke outdoing eachother in the polls?

They shouldn't even be in the top 100, much less where they rank now.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder what Minato would place if he wasn't dead for the entire manga.. He's appeared in like 7 chapters, and gets 7th..


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 9, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Dragon Ball isn't about Goku.
> 
> It's called Dragon Ball, lol.



And Bleach is about making your undies whiter. I see your point.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, joy!


People taking polls way too seriously (even though I am somewhat glad that the psycho Sasuke lost his first place ) and ranting about how polls matter when polls mean shit especially since we know that Kishi favors only selected characters in his mind (Naruto and Sasuke's feud between lovers).


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Stop making shit up. Goku is the most popular Shonen Hero of all time. He never lost a popularity poll to Vegeta.



Ichigo lost popularity polls to Hitsugaya. Gon lost popularity polls to Killua and Kurapica. 

Will you stop crying? It's entertaining but you're kinda embarassing yourself.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Ichigo lost popularity polls to Hitsugaya. Gon lost popularity polls to Killua and Kurapica.
> 
> Will you stop crying? It's entertaining but you're kinda embarassing yourself.



You say these things like I don't already know them.

Just shows how shit all Shonen heroes are nowadays.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> I thought Naruto was a halfway popular series. These numbers seem pitiful for a popularity poll.



Naruto's always had shitty turnout for its popularity polls. Why do you think they waited nearly 4 years to have the next one?


----------



## Azal (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad to see Sai in the top 12, too!

Edit -


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

Gaara, Kakashi, Sakura, Hinata and Shikamaru. Four of my top 10, plus Hinata.

Yeah, I'm happy. Shame Jiraiya's not in there though.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> @Sutol:
> 
> The Dragon Balls never were very popular. I guess Dragon Ball author failed



 

sorry, but don't ever say that again 

DBZ was populiar to the point that it made it were i live. if an anime reaches us, then it is populair.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> I thought Naruto was a halfway popular series. These numbers seem pitiful for a popularity poll.



It's not nearly as bad as the last one, where the first place had something like 3000 votes.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Stop making shit up. Goku is the most popular Shonen Hero of all time. He never lost a popularity poll to Vegeta.


Please, I'm not even talking about Shonen Jump popularity polls. I'm not even getting into SJ polls because I didn't even check those. They both are popular and Gohan's been more popular than either during a time or two but I'm not going by any polls here. In Japan's case Goku wins most of the time. Some places Goku's more popular, some places Vegeta's more popular, it varies. 





Sutol said:


> Kyuubi Naruto making shit up?
> 
> What a surprise.


Listen, we know you're pissed off about Naruto beating Sasuke in the polls and you're trying to downgrade that. It's a poll, no one should really care about something so simple but if you're going on calling Naruto "gay", insulting other members, scrambling for excuses and anything like that then continue because because it's just childish. 

Besides that do I know you? How do you know who I am? I don't even think I've had a debate with you, talked with you or even responded to you. 

Anyway I'm moving on. It's childish to debate about a poll considering we know the results. We see what we see. Nothing else really. We know how the polls turn out. 

Like Jay-Z said, men lie, women lie but numbers don't.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> sorry, but don't ever say that again
> 
> DBZ was populiar to the point that it made it were i live. if an anime reaches us, then it is populair.



Ahhh the anime who could forget that "The balls are inert...."


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Matsuri of Suna said:


> So, are there gonna be any special color pages of this poll's results?



just copy past from images from the manga of the characters that made it.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

So, we got the unnecessary popularity poll before the spoilers ?


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> You say these things like I don't already know them.
> 
> Just shows how shit all Shonen heroes are nowadays.



I don't understand why you think the main character has to be the most popular one - especially in shonen manga. The fact is, they are a lot of the times made to forcefully fit some standards. I can't imagine that reflecting too well on the creation of any kind. With side characters, authors have more freedom and it stands to reason they turn out better occasionally even without as much thought put into them.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

The other results will be released in the next volume.


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2011)

Hinata in top 10?


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> I don't understand why you think the main character has to be the most popular one - especially in shonen manga. The fact is, they are a lot of the times made to forcefully fit some standards. I can't imagine that reflecting too well on the creation of any kind. With side characters, authors have more freedom and it stands to reason they turn out better occasionally even without as much thought put into them.



So your argument is that main characters aren't popular because the authors don't put much thought into them. Yes, nowadays, that's certainly true. 

Yusuke Urameshi would whip the shit out of Shonen heroes nowadays.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> just copy past from images from the manga of the characters that made it.



That's all right with me.  I just need to know so I can decide whether or not to buy this week's Shonen Jump from Kinokuniya.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> So your argument is that main characters aren't popular because the authors don't put much thought into them. Yes, nowadays, that's certainly true.
> 
> Yusuke Urameshi would whip the shit out of Shonen heroes nowadays.



Yusuke was not even close from being the most popular YYH character.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Bonds said:


> Hurray for Naruto finally being more popular than his rival in his own manga? Is that what we're celebrating?
> 
> lol



Geez the bitterness.  Does it bother you guys that much? It's pretty sad.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 9, 2011)

I see this poll saving Deidara from being trapped til the end.


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> So your argument is that main characters aren't popular because the authors don't put much thought into them. Yes, nowadays, that's certainly true.
> 
> Yusuke Urameshi would whip the shit out of Shonen heroes nowadays.





No, my argument is that they are all made to fit certain standards.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 9, 2011)

@Matsuri of Suna:

There will be a color spread.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

Why do i get the feeling that this thread will get more replies than the prediction thread?


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 9, 2011)

Amazing.  Despite all the character derailment, Sakura is just outside the top 10.  Also, looks like Sai rose up a bit.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Yusuke was not even close from being the most popular YYH character.



Really? Cause he won the polls that I've seen.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I see this poll saving Deidara from being trapped til the end.



The Plot shield is strong with this one


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> sorry, but don't ever say that again
> 
> DBZ was populiar to the point that it made it were i live. if an anime reaches us, then it is populair.



God, your reading comprehension is so poor 

I said: "Vegeta was more popular than Goku"

He said: "Dragon Ball is not about Goku, it's called "Dragon Ball""

I said: "Dragon Balls werent very popular, bad author I guess..."


When you put 1 and 1 together mabye you'll understand that the purpose of my post wasnt to insult Toriyama.



*Spoiler*: __ 



1 + 1 = 2 - I figured you could need help


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> No, my argument is that they are all made to fit certain standards.



And my argument is that they don't have to be. You seem to be willing to accept lazy writing.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 9, 2011)

preposterous! i don't even... where is the FU ninja, the 40 yr old genin!? this poll is fail!!! 

japan...


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Amazing.  Despite all the character derailment, Sakura is just outside the top 10.  Also, looks like Sai rose up a bit.



That's actually pretty terrible for a main female character.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

> 6 - Deidara - 3623 votes
> 7 - Namikaze Minato - 3477 votes



this is just wrong  


> 1 - Uzumaki Naruto - 6880 votes
> 2 - Uchiha Sasuke - 5791 votes


why is sasuke even in top 5? he wasn't in last year


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> *1. Naruto*
> *2. Sasuke*
> *3. Kakashi*
> *4. Itachi*
> ...



You guys must admit, I was pretty darn close in my predictions. 7 (or 8) out of 10 correct. And my top 3 was spot-on! 
I'm happy for Naruto, Gaara, Hinata and of course Itachi.

Also, about Iruka.. Told 'ya.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 9, 2011)

Good to see Naruto overtook Sasuke at least.

^ And it is not overly difficult to predict Naruto polls tbh.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Matsuri of Suna said:


> That's all right with me.  I just need to know so I can decide whether or not to buy this week's Shonen Jump from Kinokuniya.



maybe i am wrong but if you look at the previus popularity covers, they all look like copy past.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> this is just wrong
> 
> why is sasuke even in top 5? he wasn't in last year



Are you kiding ? The Kage summit fight ,the fight with Dan the elephant ?


----------



## Bakatsu (Mar 9, 2011)

I think now it's pretty clear that Japaneses (I mean fangirls) only vote for bishi characters.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies about the color pages, guys.    Guess I'd better go grab a copy this week.

I'm surprised Sai made it so high.  This is a first for him.  Sakura...  -_-  Well, there you go.  I wish Hinata had beaten Shikamaru, haha.  So close.  Why is Sasori so high, considering his recent send-off?  

Only reason Iruka is still there is because of the fangirls...  Sigh.


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2011)

OMG! 
I didn't see that coming at all but I'm very pleasantly surprised! Naruto pek
but wtf is this shit with Minato? I thought he would score higher


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Really? Cause he won the polls that I've seen.





Third with not even half the votes of the winner.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

Matsuri of Suna said:


> Thanks for the replies about the color pages, guys.    Guess I'd better go grab a copy this week.
> 
> I'm surprised Sai made it so high.  This is a first for him.



It is a first for him, mostly because Sai hadn't even debuted when the last poll was held.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 9, 2011)

Saunion said:


> That's actually pretty terrible for a main female character.



And pretty good for a crappily written attempt for a female lead.  Still, even in Japan: Hinata>Sakura. 

"More heroic" my ass.

Oh Kishi, you did it again.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> You guys must admit, I was pretty darn close in my predictions. 7 (or 8) out of 10 correct. And my top 3 was spot-on!
> I'm happy for Naruto, Gaara, Hinata and of course Itachi.
> 
> Also, about Iruka.. Told 'ya.



Good job with the predictions, man.  Even though you ranked Gaara too low.  

I'm glad Iruka is NOT on the top 10 for once.  He doesn't deserve to be in the top 5 for EVERY SINGLE POLL...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Saunion said:


> That's actually pretty terrible for a main female character.



Well, Kishi did say that way Sakura has been portrayed the last few years is suppose to make her "detestable" .....


But he said he will work on it since she is the main female lead...................................................Yeah, probably just more crying and pointless jumping in between because _she does not have common sense_ when it comes to her "emotions" !



....Joy!


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Third with not even half the votes of the winner.



Pfff! Second.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Are you trolling or on drugs?



both but i am more on drugs 

what i mean is that sasuke didn't apear last year except in the begining of that year.

so him being in 2nd in line is a surprise but ok by me


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sorry but this poll confirms Hinata/Naruto pairing.  Sorry sakura fans, its over.. they won..


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> And my argument is that they don't have to be. You seem to be willing to accept lazy writing.



Of all the things I am forced to accept, lazy writing is the least painful one. For the record, though, I really like Naruto the way he is. I simply don't think that majority of the readers thinking there are more interesting characters in the manga is a bad thing in itself.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> It is a first for him, mostly because Sai hadn't even debuted when the last poll was held.



Oh, I didn't realize that...  Holy crap, it's been over 200 chapters since the last poll?  :amazed


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> both but i am more on drugs
> 
> what i mean is that sasuke didn't apear last year except in the begining of that year.
> 
> so him being in 2nd in line is a surprise but ok by me



He hadn't been in the manga for 2 years last time and he got first place.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 9, 2011)

Hinata's gonna be the only female on the spread.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 9, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> I think now it's pretty clear that Japaneses (I mean fangirls) only vote for bishi characters.



Well, consider that the poll is conducted in a manner that requires people actually give enough of a shit to vote.  Now who would give enough of a shit, you might ask?

Fangirls and tards


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> And pretty good for a crappily written attempt for a female lead.  Still, even in Japan: Hinata>Sakura.
> 
> "More heroic" my ass.
> 
> Oh Kishi, you did it again.


Japanese fans don't hate Sakura as much as Westerners do. Though I was surprised she made the polls, but she and Hinata have always been in there.

I hope this isn't going to turn into another 'Hinata vs Sakura fighting for Naruto's almighty PENIS' thread, the Sasuke wanking is bad enough.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Japanese fans don't hate Sakura as much as Westerners do. Though I was surprised she made the polls, but she and Hinata have always been in there.
> 
> I hope this isn't going to turn into another 'Hinata vs Sakura fighting for Naruto's almighty PENIS' thread, the Sasuke wanking is bad enough.



Especially when one considers that Kishi could careless about what people think in the popularity polls (especially, if you do not have a penis).


----------



## Nandireya (Mar 9, 2011)

Ohana's a Sasuke fan, right?  I'm sure I've read that on numerous occasions.  I guess the fact that he came second in the popularity poll means more to her than whatever happened in the chapter...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Figures !


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Uchiha Itachi. Top 5.

Not surprised but still:


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 9, 2011)

> Hurray for Naruto finally being more popular than his rival in his own manga? Is that what we're celebrating?


Sasuke was absent 40 chapter and he tried to kill Sakura,Kakashi,Karin,etc


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

If he did, Iruka would be a main character and taking it up the poohole from Kakashi.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Sasuke was absent 40 chapter and tried to kill Sakura,Kakashi,Karin,etc



Thats not an excuse considering he had a couple of major of fights during the Kage summit,fought Danzou and now took Itachi's eye in order to gain EMS   Fear the day the Sauce has to fight Naruto


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 9, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Japanese fans don't hate Sakura as much as Westerners do. Though I was surprised she made the polls, but she and Hinata have always been in there.
> 
> *I hope this isn't going to turn into another 'Hinata vs Sakura fighting for Naruto's almighty PENIS' thread, the Sasuke wanking is bad enough.*



Shh.

Listen.


Can you hear them?


Can you hear their approach?



Can you hear the call of the tards?




They are coming.






Run.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, that's why there's a cover dedicated for them. He doesn't care.


Anywho, it's good that Naruto made top spot. Sasuke's a little too wacko right now, imo. Maybe in a couple more years.


----------



## Nandireya (Mar 9, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Sasuke was absent 40 chapter and tried to kill Sakura,Kakashi,Karin,etc



And yet he still came in second.

Doesn't really reflect well on the characters below him...


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> God, your reading comprehension is so poor
> 
> I said: "Vegeta was more popular than Goku"
> 
> ...



my dragon ball fanboysm > you


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 9, 2011)

Poor Sakura


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 9, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Japanese fans don't hate Sakura as much as Westerners do. Though I was surprised she made the polls, but she and Hinata have always been in there.
> 
> I hope this isn't going to turn into another 'Hinata vs Sakura fighting for Naruto's almighty PENIS' thread, the Sasuke wanking is bad enough.



When one of those two are mentioned in a thread, pairing debates become impossible to avoid.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Is this Sasuke's longest absence from the manga?


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

I honestly thought no one liked Sai.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> Hinata's gonna be the only female on the spread.



9 guys, 1 girl


----------



## Phemt (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Thats not an excuse considering he had a couple of major of fights during the Kage summit,fought Danzou and now took Itachi's eye in order to gain EMS   Fear the day the Sauce has to fight Naruto



Naruto: I'll die if i'll fight you.



Thank Kishi for making Sasuke wait all this time before revealing the EMS.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> *Yes, that's why there's a cover dedicated for them. He doesn't care.*
> 
> Anywho, it's good that Naruto made top spot. Sasuke's a little too wacko right now, imo. Maybe in a couple more years.



Almost all mangakas do cover pages on the top ten and that does not always mean they are going to get "focus" (on the last one in 2006: Sakura was on the 12th and she still showed up on the cover).






_*And look how some of them were developed afterward*_.....Yeah, not very much or badly (especially Sakura, Iruka, and Neji).


----------



## Bakatsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Good for Itachi and Hinata they deserved it


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

6 members of the top 13 died at least once. One died twice. At least 2 will re-die.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Is this Sasuke's longest absence from the manga?



lol Absence,the guy had the most major fights out of all characters  Besides absence doesent reflect on character popullarity otherwise Itachi and Minato wouldnt be on those positions.


----------



## Nandireya (Mar 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Is this Sasuke's longest absence from the manga?



Wasn't he absent for 60 chapters at the start of Part II?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder if Ohana is cutting herself and thats why she isnt posting spoilers


----------



## Evilene (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, people are still going on about that fucking poll. Let it go. 

I expect Ohana in the next, hmmm...20 minutes.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> 9 guys, 1 girl



Are you really surprised?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I wonder if Ohana is cutting herself and thats why she isnt posting spoilers



The tears are so yummy i can almost taste them


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope Bee and Ei make the top 20.. at least. 

I was honestly shocked not to see Killer Bee in the top 10..


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

I predict Minato looking the mos badass on the cover


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I hope Bee and Ei make the top 20.. at least.
> 
> I was honestly shocked not to see Killer Bee in the top 10..



Me to  He should be like 3rd or 4th place


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Matsuri of Suna said:


> Are you really surprised?



i meant it more sexually.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 9, 2011)

As much as I like Sasori and Deidara they shouldnt be up there where the heck is Madara at and how is Bee and/or Raikage not on there?! Itachi aint even done crap this year but tell Kisame that he is a fish! LOL


----------



## Rashman (Mar 9, 2011)

Hidan...


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Me to  He should be like 3rd or 4th place



Japan = Racism
It's not surprising he's not there.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> i meant it more sexually.



......

Gangbang where they all have to share Hinata?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> As much as I like Sasori and Deidara they shouldnt be up there where the heck is Madara at and how is Bee and/or Raikage not on there?! Itachi aint even done crap this year but tell Kisame that he is a fish! LOL



Those polls have very litle to do with presense of the characters in manga chapters,they represent the personal opinion of the fans.


----------



## Phemt (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol Absence,the guy had the most major fights out of all characters  Besides absence doesent reflect on character popullarity otherwise Itachi and Minato wouldnt be on those positions.



Obvious exceptions to the rule. Minato's reason for being there is the status he holds. Itachi is Itachi.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 9, 2011)

Bonds said:


> Hurray for Naruto finally being more popular than his rival in his own manga? Is that what we're celebrating?
> 
> lol



Naruto has been ahead of Sasuke in the polls 5 out of 7 times now 
whats this Finally ?


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Matsuri of Suna said:


> ......
> 
> Gangbang where they all have to share Hinata?



yup 

see, when someone on the net says "1 girl, 9 guys", they most likely mean it sexually than sexism.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 9, 2011)

Crush! said:


> He hadn't been in the manga for 2 years last time and he got first place.


at that time he wasn't insane and he didn't killed peoples


also at that time kishi not portrayed Sasuke as some evil monster and Naruto didn't had Rikudou cheat....


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 9, 2011)

Itachi in top 5, and more popular than Minato?

Hell yes.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> at that time he wasn't insane and he didn't killed peoples



and yet he is second now and not lower 

people like angst and emo


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto isn't acting like an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anymore.  Pretty obvious why he's better than sauce now.  He got hack SM and RM to boot.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Wasn't he absent for 60 chapters at the start of Part II?



Can't remember. I tend to skip alot of chapters that don't include him and only go back to them if 'relevant' info is revealed in said chapters or if I need to reference something.



†_Camorra_† said:


> lol Absence,the guy had the most major fights out of all characters  Besides absence doesent reflect on character popullarity otherwise Itachi and Minato wouldnt be on those positions.



Did I even imply at anything you mention in your post? I'm just merely curious if this is Sasuke's longest absence..It has nada to do with the poll.


> There wasn't even 6 months between Sasuke's last appearance and the opening of the poll.



That is not what I was getting at AEGIS...



Evilene said:


> Damn, people are still going on about that fucking poll. Let it go.



I just got here, I didn't notice people had already buried the subject, besides, its not like there are any other spoilers available at the moment..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Naruto isn't acting like an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anymore.  Pretty obvious why he's better than sauce now.  He got hack SM and RM to boot.



This speaks the truth  No one likes social trainwrecks like Emo Sauce


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 9, 2011)

no wonder shounen jump waited till now.....Sasuke just caught in bad time....


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I'm sorry but this poll confirms Hinata/Naruto pairing.  Sorry sakura fans, its over.. they won..


Oh no you didn't!






Shit, you did 

-edit-
Saunion... you're using the Sakura skin?!


----------



## ashher (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty satisfactory poll result to me, though inclusion of deidara and iruka in place of tobi and kabuto makes no sense to me. And there was no kushina .


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Inevitable really.  Still, I'm surprised at how little interest pairing tards have shown about Hinata's rise.



It will come later when more people are awake (it is near dawn in my area) and say that _*she is going to play a "big" role, THIS TIME FORE SURE !*_




Bleh....and then that will be the cue for everyone to clear away from the pairing wank.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Inevitable really.  Still, I'm surprised at how little interest pairing tards have shown about Hinata's rise.



Honestly, I thought her little stunt in the Pain arc would have made her more popular than that. It's not even her best ranking (she was 6th once).


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Ohana is still fingering herself after seeing the popularity poll. Wait until she's finished, which will happen in about... half a hour.


----------



## Agony (Mar 9, 2011)

A very satisfying popularity poll result.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Inevitable really.  Still, I'm surprised at how little interest pairing tards have shown about Hinata's rise.



Sakura is stable at 12 since last time.
Hinata moved from 13 to 11, she didn't rise that much. She only overtook Sakura, but she is the only one who has been active in a positive way since the last poll.


Thus said, I don't give a damn. I don't like either girl.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Never before was Weasel-chan ranked so high in a popularity poll,maybe Kishi will give him some major rolle in the war arc?


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Never before was Weasel-chan ranked so high in a popularity poll,maybe Kishi will give him some major rolle in the war arc?



Yeah, and he'll re Edo-Tensei Sasori too.

Not going to happen ...


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Sakura is stable at 12 since last time.
> Hinata moved from 13 to 11, she didn't rise that much. She only overtook Sakura, but she is the only one who has been active in a positive way since the last poll.
> 
> 
> Thus said, I don't give a damn. I don't like either girl.




Is there a reason jp fans hate jiraiya?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Yeah, and he'll re Edo-Tensei Sasori too.
> 
> Not going to happen ...



But did Kishi know about the popularity results before he fodderized Sasori. I dont think he was expecting Sasori to be that popular.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Sakura is stable at 12 since last time.
> *Hinata moved from 13 to 11*, she didn't rise that much. She only overtook Sakura, but she is the only one who has been active in a positive way since the last poll.
> 
> 
> Thus said, I don't give a damn. I don't like either girl.



Hinata is 10th not 11th. 

My predictions for 13th to 20th spots:

13. Killer Bee
14. Kushina
15. Jiraiya
16. Pain
17. Mei
18. Tobi
19. Neji
20. Kisame (or Ei)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Unless Sasori's popularity now is a direct result of Kishi's fodderizing him


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

You gotta love Ohana's comment.

"Sakura is supposed to be the heroin and yet she got a lower rank than Hinata.
I laughed a little."


----------



## Kage (Mar 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> OMG!
> I didn't see that coming at all but I'm very pleasantly surprised! Naruto pek
> but wtf is this shit with Minato? I thought he would score higher



this 

other than that i am pleased. i guess.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Top 13 didn't change since last time actually, except Neji (former 8) dropped out.
Guess they don't have enough Bart in Japan.

Sai is the only new character who broke the top 13 and he is already old as shit. Guess the japaneses also would like Kishi to focus on his old character instead of introducing 20 more new characters every year.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Is there a reason jp fans hate jiraiya?



It's not "jp fans", it's the fangirls.

Fangirls are the ones voting on these polls, which is why Iruka always rank so high (yaoi and all that). Jiraiya is an old man with a warty nose. You do the math.


----------



## Tautou (Mar 9, 2011)

Good: Pain didn't make it.

Bad: Sai is the newest character on the list. In a small way, I think the manga's deteriorating storytelling and characterization revealed itself in the results. It's been awhile since a new character has been particularly compelling.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Tautou said:


> Good: Pain didn't make it.
> 
> Bad: Sai is the newest character on the list. In a small way, I think the manga's deteriorating storytelling and characterization revealed itself in the results. It's been awhile since a new character has been particularly compelling.



he can still be in the top 20.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 9, 2011)

You guys depress me sometimes, seriously.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Is there a reason jp fans hate jiraiya?



Dunno, he is just a generic pervert old badass ...
There are some of them in every shounen, but they never seem to be very popular out there.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It's not "jp fans", it's the fangirls.
> 
> Fangirls are the ones voting on these polls, which is why Iruka always rank so high (yaoi and all that). Jiraiya is an old man with a warty nose. You do the math.




hmmm that actually explains a lot when you look at the top 9...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Dunno, he is just a generic pervert old badass ...
> There are some of them in every shounen, but they never seem to be very popular out there.



I dont understand why when Jiraiya is actualy far more interesting and had far more potential then most of characters who are ranked in the top 10.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

In short: Jiraiya is not bishi enough for the  jap fangirls !


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> In short: Jiraiya is not bishi enough for the  jap fangirls !



Yeah,Jiraiya's whole aura says "Rape.....you are gonna get it"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 9, 2011)

Was there really almost 250 chapters between this and the last popularity poll? That was not played well...at all. They really should have done one every 100 chapters at the very least. 

Unless you're pairing fodder (because no offense to Iruka fans, but that's what he is over there), Japanese fans seem to vote based on what's currently happening now. I'd hazard a guess and say this is why Jiraiya is absent and Sai and Gaara jumped so much.

Two of my favorites in the top 5 though. Can't complain.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> But did Kishi know about the popularity results before he fodderized Sasori. I dont think he was expecting Sasori to be that popular.



He killed Deidara after he ranked 3rd in the last popularity poll.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

Reasonable popularity poll, kinda what I expeted but one thing I didn't expetwas Gaara being higher then Itachi.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

While I can personally understand why Itachi would be top 5...

...I CANNOT understand why he is top 5 NOW. 

The dude died back in chapter 397. 

Looking at the popularity polls, he has never cracked the top 5, even when he was living.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonder why Pain didn'tmakeitand Sasori and Deidara did?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> While I can personally understand why Itachi would be top 5...
> 
> ...I CANNOT understand why he is top 5 NOW.
> 
> ...




Itachi's "sob" story about doing everything for Sasuke was probably what made the fangirls go:

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW !


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> While I can personally understand why Itachi would be top 5...
> 
> ...I CANNOT understand why he is top 5 NOW.
> 
> ...




His ending made his character endure his departure.  Was boss


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 9, 2011)

Surprised no new characters made the list. Thought Killer Bee would have at least made it.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> While I can personally understand why Itachi would be top 5...
> 
> ...I CANNOT understand why he is top 5 NOW.
> 
> ...


His "true" backstory, plus Sasuke's recent craziness.


----------



## Tatai (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> While I can personally understand why Itachi would be top 5...
> 
> ...I CANNOT understand why he is top 5 NOW.
> 
> ...



Well, if the survey was done two years ago, he was in the top 3.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 9, 2011)

Well my babies are 1-3. Plus Gaara got 4. Good for them


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Ooooo...

The last character pop. poll was taken BEFORE he died? I didn't catch that. 

That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder what the poll would look like if fangirls didnt run it.  Jman top 5 believe it!


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 9, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It's not "jp fans", it's the fangirls.
> 
> Fangirls are the ones voting on these polls, which is why Iruka always rank so high (yaoi and all that). Jiraiya is an old man with a warty nose. You do the math.



Explains why that popularity poll looks like a bishi-sausage fest


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

T7 Bateman said:


> Well my babies are 1-3. Plus Gaara got 4. Good for them



I know your ass ain't up THIS early for Naruto! I thought I was the only fiend.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope the spread looks good.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I wonder what the poll would look like if fangirls didnt run it.  Jman top 5 believe it!



We'll never know...

...because boys are too lazy cool for such shit.


----------



## Tautou (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> he can still be in the top 20.



Whatever significance the poll has, I wouldn't place much of it on the bottom 8.



Divinstrosity said:


> While I can personally understand why Itachi would be top 5...
> 
> ...I CANNOT understand why he is top 5 NOW.



Probably because the past 100+ chapters have made most of the characters look worse, whereas Itachi seems as awesome as ever.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

As for the lack of Jiraiya, it could also be that typical Jump readers (Age 12-16) simply dont identify as much with older characters, regardless of how interesting they may be.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

When did the vote take place?

Would they JUST release a poll that took over a year ago?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I know your ass ain't up THIS early for Naruto! I thought I was the only fiend.



 wanted to see where my boys ranked. Happy now going back to sleep.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> When did the vote take place?
> 
> Would they JUST release a poll that took over a year ago?



December 2010
From the release day of the issue chapter 520 was in to december 27


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe that's why I like a lot of the older characters, because I'm as old as Jiraiya compared to your average Naruto fan. Well, OK, maybe not Jiraiya.


Kuromaku said:


> Shh.
> 
> Listen.
> 
> ...


_The tards go wanking one by one, hurrah, hurrah
The tards go wanking one by one, hurrah, hurrah
The rest of us have the poll to thank
For causing even more character wank
And they all go marching on to post about how Sasuke is better than Naruto, nuh-uh, Sasuke is a gay emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Naruto is better, repeat ad nauseam..._


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Never before was Weasel-chan ranked so high in a popularity poll,maybe Kishi will give him some major rolle in the war arc?



Weasel-chan was always going to do something important/impressive in this war.

You watch. It's coming.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm so not surprised by these results.

Except Hinata, I didn't expect her to be in the top ten.



Hollow Prince said:


> As much as I like Sasori and Deidara they shouldnt be up there where the heck is Madara at and how is Bee and/or Raikage not on there?! Itachi aint even done crap this year but tell Kisame that he is a fish! LOL



I doubt Madara will ever reach the top ten... unless he's a bishi in disguise.



Final Jutsu said:


> I'm sorry but this poll confirms Hinata/Naruto pairing.  Sorry sakura fans, its over.. they won..





Sakuhina > all


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

bubble_lord said:


> Surprised no new characters made the list. Thought Killer Bee would have at least made it.



And no Pain/Nagato... probably it's because his predictable backstory, I guess


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> December 2010
> From the release day of the issue chapter 520 was in to december 27



Then I'm surprised Minato didn't rank higher. 

If Japanese love Bishi's as much as people claim, then he should be up there when you consider how great his flashback was.

If fangirls didn't 'AAAAAWWWWWWWWW' themselves to death over the Kushina and Minato relationship, then maybe girls in Japan aren't like girls here...

Despite the fact that tardwars with his fandom is the norm for me, I thought his character was very well done, even if  he was a bit too 'shit gold and piss excellence'...


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

If a character isn't in the Top 20, it doesn't mean he/she is hated. It just mean (s)he isn't most favorite character material.

The reader can just choose ONE character, his/her favorite. For example, I like Jiraiya, but he isn't my favorite character.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Then I'm surprised Minato didn't rank higher.
> 
> If Japanese love Bishi's as much as people claim, then he should be up there when you consider how great his flashback was.




They're probably mad that he's the only one in the top 10 with a woman


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

Who do Japanese fanboys like?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Who do Japanese fanboys like?



The world may never know!

Wait...

...do we KNOW that fangirls are the 'only' voters, or is that simply what you all are assuming?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> If a character isn't in the Top 20, it doesn't mean he/she is hated. It just mean (s)he isn't most favorite character material.
> 
> The reader can just choose ONE character, his/her favorite. For example, I like Jiraiya, but he isn't my favorite character.



If I lived in Japan and could vote I would actually hesitate between picking Itachi or Darui. 

My reasoning would be that, although Itachi is clearly my favourite character in the manga, he already has a steady fanbase which gives him a chance to perform well in the poll; on the other hand, Darui is a new minor/secondary character so I would want to at least contribute to the little "exposure" he might get.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Then I'm surprised Minato didn't rank higher.
> 
> If Japanese love Bishi's as much as people claim, then he should be up there when you consider how great his flashback was.
> 
> ...



I didn't aw myself to death over the flashback 

Fangirls seem to love bishies with fucked up childhoods.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> If a character isn't in the Top 20, it doesn't mean he/she is hated. It just mean (s)he isn't most favorite character material.
> 
> The reader can just choose ONE character, his/her favorite. For example, I like Jiraiya, but he isn't my favorite character.



But he should be .


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> I didn't aw myself to death over the flashback
> 
> Fangirls seem to love bishies with fucked up childhoods.




They probably like how dark and mysterious he sorta seemed prior to this poll.  his exposure made me like him more, but I still wasn't much of a fan of the whole kushina/minato focus.. Rather have seen him stomp more kunai into madara.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> I didn't aw myself to death over the flashback
> 
> Fangirls seem to love bishies with fucked up childhoods.





You're a female? 

Well, you ARE a Sasuke fan, and that automatically diminishes the likelihood of you appreciating any member of 'Team Toad'.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Mar 9, 2011)

Pool results are bullcrap.Where is Pain and Madara??And how come Iruka is in the poll again?


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> The world may never know!
> 
> Wait...
> 
> ...do we KNOW that fangirls are the 'only' voters, or is that simply what you all are assuming?



It's a well known facts girls are the ones sending postcards and letters to the Jump editorial department. To the point that it's mentioned in Bakuman:

http://read.mangashare.com/Naruto/chapter-317/page016.html
http://read.mangashare.com/Naruto/chapter-317/page016.html


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> They probably like how dark and mysterious he sorta seemed prior to this poll.  his exposure made me like him more, but I still wasn't much of a fan of the whole kushina/minato focus.. Rather have seen him stomp more kunai into madara.



The flashback was so boring. 



Divinstrosity said:


> You're a female?
> 
> Well, you ARE a Sasuke fan, and that automatically diminishes the likelihood of you appreciating any member of 'Team Toad'.



Duh

I _was_ a Sasuke fan.

And I love Jiraiya, so...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> The flashback was so boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're not a Sasuke fan, who are you a fan of?

Also, I am not sure  how someone can no longer be a member of the Uchiha fandom. That just seems...wrong to me.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> If you're not a Sasuke fan, who are you a fan of?
> 
> Also, I am not sure  how someone can no longer be a member of the Uchiha fandom. That just seems...wrong to me.



I love Team 8. 

Sasuke's character development is so horrid he doesn't even count as a character anymore.

The only Uchihas I really like are Madara (cause he's a troll) and Obito.

Also



Nikushimi said:


> Are people seriously bickering over Naruto and Sasuke outdoing eachother in the polls?
> 
> They shouldn't even be in the top 100, much less where they rank now.



People always bicker about that. Because your favourite character winning a popularity poll makes his penis larger it better, ya know.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

The poll looks nice. When was it held by the way? It was around December, right?
Sasori fans got trolled bad lol. It's a little weird that a character like Sasori is ranked above Jiraiya or even Orochimaru though.

Glad to see Kakashi is still in the top 3 and even Itachi made it to the top 5 despite his absense of doing much. Seems Madara didn't make it in though. Nagato neither. Guess there is little love for the Rikudou's.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Then I'm surprised Minato didn't rank higher.
> 
> If Japanese love Bishi's as much as people claim, then he should be up there when you consider how great his flashback was.
> 
> If fangirls didn't 'AAAAAWWWWWWWWW' themselves to death over the Kushina and Minato relationship, then maybe girls in Japan aren't like girls here...



Maybe they expected to see a kiss scene...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> I love Team 8.
> 
> Sasuke's character development is so horrid he doesn't even count as a character anymore.
> 
> ...



I don't remember too much about fodder, but...

...are you talking about Hinata, Shino, and .... what's a face?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 9, 2011)

Matsuri of Suna said:


> Oh my God...  Gaara is #4...  I can't believe he actually made Top 5 for once...  :amazed
> 
> FUCK YES!!



I'm a bit surprised myself. 

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Sakura and Hinata are next to each other in the cover.

Canon 



Divinstrosity said:


> I don't remember too much about fodder, but...
> 
> ...are you talking about Hinata, Shino, and .... what's a face?



Kiba.

I'd rather cheer for fodder than whatever Sasuke and Naruto have become. 

Besides, it would be boring if every fan only liked characters depending on how much screentime they get.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity: the one with the sharp teeth that goes 'grrrrr'.


gabzilla said:


> I didn't aw myself to death over the flashback
> 
> Fangirls seem to love bishies with fucked up childhoods.


Me neither, except for Gaara.

Also, oh lawd iz dat sum yuri on mah cover?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Maybe they expected to see a kiss scene...



Well, when the only kiss scene in the manga is between two boys, then you know the author probably has little interest in any other type of kiss scenes.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Divinstrosity: the one with the sharp teeth that goes 'grrrrr'.
> 
> Me neither, except for Gaara.
> 
> Also, oh lawd iz dat sum yuri on mah cover?



It totally is


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Kiba.
> 
> I'd rather cheer for fodder than whatever Sasuke and Naruto have become.
> 
> Besides, it would be boring if every fan only liked characters depending on how much screentime they get.



As manic-depressive as Sasuke has become...

...well, you've made your choice.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a Jiraiya fangirl and Sasuke leaves me cold. Just sayin'.

I've never been a fan of dark-haired angsty bishies, except maybe Neji and Itachi. Itachi's the most human member of Akatsuki, IMO. Him and Obito are the only Uchiha I like. I did like Madarararara until he turned into Aizen.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> As manic-depressive as Sasuke has become...
> 
> ...well, you've made your choice.



Try psychotic moron.

I wouldn't mind a villain that is well developed. But Sasuke is just an overpowered idiot these days.

And I'm so happy with it 



Kankurette said:


> I'm a Jiraiya fangirl and Sasuke leaves me cold. Just sayin'.
> 
> I've never been a fan of dark-haired angsty bishies, except maybe Neji and Itachi. Itachi's the most human member of Akatsuki, IMO.



Itachi was ok.

Neji has fabulous hair.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol, it looks like Deidara is trying to give Itachi the ol' reach-around on the color spread. And with the tongue on his hand... Ewwwwwwwwww.

Sasori looks like he needs a haircut. Itachi's pose is a bit..."neutral", but that's okay I guess, since Kishi placed him in a way that stands out from the others. Sasuke looks like he's moping because he only got second place. 

And what's that book Kakashi's reading? A new edition of Icha Icha, mayhaps? 

I dunno, though... The artwork seems slightly...different? It's almost like Kishi went back to his art style from the beginning of Shippuuden when he did this color spread.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Minato is too cool to face forward   and he got the most room in the spread .  Plus kishi gave him a freakin chair, and no one else.  Let the bitches and hoes stand.  Kishi's poster boy confirmed.


----------



## Tautou (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> The flashback was so boring.



Ironically, I loved the flashback. It actually made me cry. =P

Also, I just realized that Neji fell out of the top 12. That's a shame.


----------



## Kage (Mar 9, 2011)

and he's sitting. fuck standing 

actually kakashi looks like he's sitting down too. they are on the same bench.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 9, 2011)

It sure took darn long to have another poll in Naruto.

I think this is the first time Naruto got first in a poll, if I remembered correctly. I'm also surprised at the... amount of bishis in the poll, not that I'm complaining  Glad iruka's not in the top 10, that guy seriously needs to get out of there.

Lol at Sai and Sakura sharing the same votes, wow. 

I love Deidara's >=P Pose, it's so cute. <3


----------



## SaiST (Mar 9, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think this is the first time Naruto got first in a poll, if I remembered correctly.


It isn't. Look at the opening post of this thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2011)

yup, no cloud characters, that's racist.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 9, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> It sure took darn long to have another poll in Naruto.
> 
> *I think this is the first time Naruto got first in a poll, if I remembered correctly. *I'm also surprised at the... amount of bishis in the poll, not that I'm complaining  Glad iruka's not in the top 10, that guy seriously needs to get out of there.
> 
> ...



Actually it wasn't the first time Naruto got first in poll, he was No. 1 most of the time in part 1.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> It isn't. Look at the opening post of this thread.



Now that I see it, my memory failed me 



Matrix XZ said:


> Actually it wasn't the first time Naruto got first in poll, he was No. 1 most of the time in part 1.



He only got first oncetwice in all the polls in part 1 , so no. 

edit:twice. Stupid me


----------



## Livio (Mar 9, 2011)

What a weird result. Naruto, Sasuke, and Gaara aren't surprising. Neither is Itachi, considering how much was revealed about him between the last poll and this one. But Sasori? Deidara? Barring their edo tensei scenes, which were pretty short anyway, we haven't seen them for ages. It's not like they had a huge impact on the plot either. Oh well, at least the spread looks nice.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Tautou said:


> Ironically, I loved the flashback. It actually made me cry. =P
> 
> Also, I just realized that Neji fell out of the top 12. That's a shame.



Wuss 

I wanted colored Neji 



Livio said:


> What a weird result. Naruto, Sasuke, and Gaara aren't surprising. Neither is Itachi, considering how much was revealed about him between the last poll and this one. But Sasori? Deidara? Barring their edo tensei scenes, which were pretty short anyway, we haven't seen them for ages. It's not like they had a huge impact on the plot either. Oh well, at least the spread looks nice.



Well, most of the males listed are in very popular yaoi pairings.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

That color spread looks pretty awful. And wow at Ino in the color page.  Pinhead much?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Minato is too cool to face forward   and he got the most room in the spread .  Plus kishi gave him a freakin chair, and no one else.  Let the bitches and hoes stand.  Kishi's poster boy confirmed.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> Lol at Sai and Sakura sharing the same votes, wow.





Sai: Sakura, here are the characters poll result, take a look!

Sakura: 

**GIF by Selva*


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 9, 2011)

やっぱりオレがナンバーワン！

If you say so Naru. 

I actually liked the whole perspective illustration, rather than the characters placed randomly with random sizes all spread on the pages. 

Is Kakashi staring at Naruto's ass? Gaara is making the face of "Why am I here". I can see that Minato and Kakashi are sitting on a....wooden something, I can't see more details.

And Iruka is still one of the top popular characters even though his panel time is as equal as Tenten. 

SaiSakuHina, I sense a threesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2011)

the coolest person on that poll is iruka since he almost reached the top 10 when he hardly ever make an appearance in the manga.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> I can see that Minato and Kakashi are sitting on a....*wooden something*, I can't see more details.



It's all Yamato, baby. He made the color spread this time, too. :ho


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> やっぱりオレがナンバーワン！
> 
> If you say so Naru.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

^Ha ha ha, I ninja'd someone.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 9, 2011)

I have to admit that Naruto pic on the color spread is hilarious. He's so glad to finally be number one, and rubbing it in The Sauce's face.


----------



## kagegak (Mar 9, 2011)

1.naruto-yes finally
2.sasuke-he deserves this spot 
3.kakashi-also deserve the spot im happy
4.gaara-should change spots with minato
5.itachi-finally the japs notice him
6.deidar-well dont know about this
7.minato-should change spots with gaara
8.sasori-should change spots with hinata
9.shikamaru-im fine with this
10.hinata-should change spots with sasori
11.iruka-FUCK THIS GUY seriously
12.sai/sakura-fine with this


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

Deidara looks cute  Sai smiling is cute too 

And Hinata is in the Top 10  I'm happy pek


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 9, 2011)

This Pesky One is disappoint at the lack of black skin.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 9, 2011)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Your speculation is reasonable.
> 
> Top ten in no particular order:
> 
> ...



That wasn't too bad. I'm surprised Neji wasn't in the top twelve. I thought Hidan would place better, he seemed to have extreme popularity among japanese fan-artists.

Edit: My bet about Iruka's now lower placement is that it was a long time since the last poll and the manga is definitely worse now than it was back then. I bet most of the Iruka-tards have dropped the manga.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 9, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> I think now it's pretty clear that Japaneses (I mean fangirls) only vote for bishi characters.




It was clear from the begining of part2. Once the kids grew up from 12 to 16 it was all about the looks.


----------



## Grimzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Deidara looks cute  Sai smiling is cute too
> 
> And Hinata is in the Top 10  I'm happy pek



She also almost tied with Shikamaru again like in the American Good Guys pool last summer remember when she almost took 2nd


----------



## The Big G (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> I love Kiba and Shino and I know that they won't be anywhere near the top ten.



Good there's still a flicker of the old Gabzilla left! 

I will make it my life mission to resurrect old school Gaby!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 9, 2011)

im glad naruto is the number 1, but i dont get how iruka can rank so high. i sakura is pretty much where i expected her to be. she'll probably get into the top ten when she fights.     

i cant believe that madara didnt place though.


----------



## DiScO (Mar 9, 2011)

Itachi is  better ranked than Minato 

























HELL YES


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 9, 2011)

Edited the OP to include the results.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 9, 2011)

Minato 7th???  Lol glade to his fans only run rampant on these boards. Although Sasuke placing behind Naruto is disapointing. I'm willing to bet he would have won if not for the dynamic change character in the previous arc.


----------



## Kurama (Mar 9, 2011)

Hinata Top 10 AND Top Female? I am pleased.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

minato and kakashi are chillen 

naruto is like suck on that sasuke 

sasuke is like whatever dude 

sakura is like fuck all of you


----------



## Kage (Mar 9, 2011)

actually sasuke looks like he's pouting. it's actually kind of....cute


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 9, 2011)

No Jiraiya in the Top 10?.........  WTF?

He better be in the Top fuckin 15, then. 

*end rage*

Anyways, I'm glad Naruto took top spot again, but I thought Sasuke would rank much lower due to his negative development in the Kage Summit Arc. It's also great to see Hinata as the most popular kunoichi right now. 

Itachi and Minato are more or less where I expected them to be, but Deidara beating out Minato? That makes little sense to me, as does Sasori being up as high as he is despite doing hardly anything. Iruka was to be expected, though. Damn yaoi girls. 

And I think this is the first time I ever saw a tie in the polls. Speaking of which, I thought Sakura and Sai would rank lower, especially Sakura. But as I said, the Japs love her more than Americans do, so why complain?

I'm no longer sure where Pain, Madara, Kushina and Bee will stand. We'll have to wait a bit longer to find out.


----------



## Epyon (Mar 9, 2011)

I like how the characters get progressively badlier drawn as you go down the list.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Epyon said:


> I like how the characters get progressively badlier drawn as you go down the list.



what? i think each one was drawn good


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Epyon said:


> I like how the characters get progressively *badlier* drawn as you go down the list.



Epyon.. 

I love the colour spread anouncing the poll results. Itachi looking like a G as always. Good, stuff Kishi.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow! Japanese folks sure love Deidara and Sasori. 

It's basically the same list as the past 2, only with Sai in it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol Sasuke looks annoyed that Naruto took his number 1 spot and Naruto looks so smug about it.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

people sure love iruka, deidebra, and sasori. sucks bee, pain, or kushina are not in the top 10


----------



## mayumi (Mar 9, 2011)

naruto "Sure enough, Im # 1!!"

well, naruto's statements follow his picture. smug naruto was always best. he doesn't have to be goody two shoes all the time.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Aside from Iruka being a lot down then I expected it was not that surprising. Nice to see Minato and Itachi up there.

Well done Naruto, I guess.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

No wonder we didn't have a poll in a long time if the results are this shitty.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 9, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Anyways, I'm glad Naruto took top spot again, but I thought Sasuke would rank much lower due to his negative development in the Kage Summit Arc. It's also great to see Hinata as the most popular kunoichi right now.



Yeah I'm really surprised Naruto did so well.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Itachi and Minato are more or less where I expected them to be, but Deidara beating out Minato? That makes little sense to me, as does Sasori being up as high as he is despite doing hardly anything. Iruka was to be expected, though. Damn yaoi girls.



Deidara's position makes sense when looking at the fandom, the thing that threw me off was that Hidan wasn't there. I thought Hidan would bypass Sasori's popularity atleast.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I'm no longer sure where Pain, Madara, Kushina and Bee will stand. We'll have to wait a bit longer to find out.



This is my unspecified prediction based on their results: The placements are only relative.

Pain / Madara (I can't place either of these well)
Kushina
Bee (unlikely to be popular)


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

does sasuke reallly look sad about him getting 2nd place because i don't see it


----------



## Blaze (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think he cares.



Damn, I just want to see him back in the manga. His new power-up, new outfit, crazy style...I want him back.


----------



## Kage (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> does sasuke reallly look sad about him getting 2nd place because i don't see it



well he doesn't look bored or spaced out which would make his face more lax. he's actually frowning.


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> does sasuke reallly look sad about him getting 2nd place because i don't see it



I think he's pouting


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Just checked... Sakura and Sai are tied??!! :amazed

Poor Sai.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Why is Kishimoto still drawing Itachi with a slash through his forehead protector?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2011)

not surprised to see naruto and sasuke staring at eachother


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome results are awesome. 

Itachi, Deidara and Sasori once again in the top 10. I am pretty sure they are the favourites Akatsukis for the Japanese fandom.



Majin Lu said:


> The other results will be released in the next volume.



I see. I now wanna check the volume that will open the current arc. It better be epic.



Kuromaku said:


> Amazing.  Despite all the character derailment, Sakura is just outside the top 10.  Also, looks like Sai rose up a bit.



They actually tied in the 12th spot.



Icegaze said:


> Also, about Iruka.. Told 'ya.



Respect knuckle is mandatory. 



LovelyComplex said:


> Hinata's gonna be the only female on the spread.





LovelyComplex said:


> I hope the spread looks good.



Okay okay, are you talking about this poll spread or an upcoming one? Me is confused. 



Icegaze said:


> I hope Bee and Ei make the top 20.. at least.
> 
> I was honestly shocked not to see Killer Bee in the top 10..



If we have had a poll around the time of Bee's introduction and fight with Sasuke I am sure he would've ranked very high.



Selva said:


> I think he's pouting



Wouldn't be surprised if he actually was drawn that way, Naruto had an expression that was remarkably similar to that in the 5th poll when he ranked 2nd. That's Kishi showing the rivalry between them.


----------



## 8 (Mar 9, 2011)

seems like hinata is the most popular female character. and the only one that made the top 10.


----------



## Kage (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Why is Kishimoto still drawing Itachi with a slash through his forehead protector?



why not? his forehead protector has had a slash in it since he joined akatsuki. he's wearing the whole "uniform" so to speak.



~Gesy~ said:


> not surprised to see naruto and sasuke staring at eachother


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

no surprises in the polls here.  this is basically what i expected.


----------



## NSAMA (Mar 9, 2011)

GREAT!!! Naruto?s better than sasuke,Hinata better than Sakura:, ITACHI AND MINATO ......What about jman?


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 9, 2011)

So besides Deidara and Sasori, and the shock that Iruka actually dropped everyone placed pretty much where they were expected.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Why is Kishimoto still drawing Itachi with a slash through his forehead protector?



Why ask? Itachi always had the scratch during his Akatsuki days.


----------



## geG (Mar 9, 2011)

Bluh, Hinata less than 20 votes away from passing Shikamaru? Too close, Japan


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto is number #1

like it should be

Minato and Hinata


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm happy for Naruto and Gaara, they got what they deserved and sad that Pain didn't make it in top 10


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 9, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> I'm happy for Naruto and Gaara, they got what they deserved and sad that Pain didn't make it in top 10



I'm thinking that Pain's little revelation back in Ch 436, and what happened afterwards, blew his votes.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> I think he's pouting



Maybe he's hungry, his face is even pressed against the window of the reastaurant


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Geg said:


> Bluh, Hinata less than 20 votes away from passing Shikamaru? Too close, Japan



What's wrong with that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2011)

^haters gonna hate. 



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I'm thinking that Pain's little revelation back in Ch 436, and what happened afterwards, blew his votes.



that and the flashback, he would be so much cooler if he fucked shit up for lulz.


question is why not madara?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^haters gonna hate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



question is why Madara


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm surprised (and happy) to see Naruto at the top. 

And Iruka is _still _wildly popular 

Sai is tied with Sakura for 12th... even though I like character development, his was not as interesting as it could have been; I can think of characters I like more to take tht spot. :/



Selva said:


> I think he's pouting


More like he's trying (<-keyword) to look like he doesn't care/is above interest in polls and Naruto's loudness is just some distraction on the periph. In reality he's a little miffed/concerned at being outdone. /my take

I'm more interested in Itachi's expression.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> question is why Madara



i'm not fond of him, but i still thought he was a well liked character.I expected him to be in the top 10 .


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Madara is not very popular.

Not bishie enough, I guess.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Mar 9, 2011)

All right!  The spread is out!

Interesting...  I thought #1-5 would get the biggest spaces.  Well, Naruto, Sasuke, and Itachi are decently sized.  Gaara is like... shoved into the damn corner.  Kakashi is enjoying his book as always...  Deidara is pretty big.

Sasori and Gaara look disturbingly similar with their poses and all.  Let's not confuse them for twins, now.

Geez, Sakura looks pissed.  Maybe at getting outranked by Hinata?  I bet she'll turn around and punch Sai out of an anger fit.

I think Kisame should've made top 10 in place of either Sasori or Deidara.  =\  There ARE other Akatsuki members.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

Seeing the chinese scan... Deidara is trying to tap dat Itachi ass


----------



## Elle (Mar 9, 2011)

Hiro said:


> The 7th Naruto character poll results will be released in the next chapter, chapter 531. Feel free to make predictions and/or discuss here. Please keep on-topic!
> 
> 1 - Uzumaki Naruto -   6880 votes
> 2 - Uchiha Sasuke -     5791 votes
> ...




Poll image link isn't working [for me] Anyone have one that does?  EDIT ~ nvm see it in the spoiler thread.

Top 3 are my faves as well ~ though Jiraiya's missing in the top ten :/


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting, was suspecting something different though.

I wonder if we'll go back to these popularity polls on a more frequent past, 50 so chapters like before was good, 240 is rather long.

Of course if it's just going to be the same characters again and again I rather it not be frequent.

I would have liked for a little side bar of other listings of the characters, just to see where others are at.


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2011)

damn, link ain't working for me


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

Starr said:


> damn, link ain't working for me


Try this Starr. It is the Chinese scan:


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Madara is not very popular.
> 
> Not bishie enough, I guess.



Naruto isn't bishie


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> I think he's pouting



i must be getting old. if can't see it


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto ran away with it


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Try this Starr. It is the Chinese scan:



Sakura looks a little angry


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

So Naruto made it first in the poll. You'd think that becoming a gigantic pansy in Part 2 would have made him lose some fans. But then again the poll was made in Japan, they do like wimpy boys. It's kawaii.



Judecious said:


> Naruto isn't bishie



But he behaves like one. That's what matters.


----------



## DiScO (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So Naruto made it first in the poll. You'd think that becoming a gigantic pansy in Part 2 would have made him lose some fans. But then again the poll was made in Japan, they do like wimpy boys. It's kawaii.



 
They´re also Narusasu fans, this explains also why Naruto  has won


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto isn't bishie



Pft, nonsense. Remember his shirtless scene when he was in Kyuubi's mind?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

DiScO said:


> They?re also Narusasu fans, this explains also why Naruto  has won



That's a strong factor.

Well, now that you mention it, they are together in the poll. He is first and Sasuke is second.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto tops this time


----------



## takL (Mar 9, 2011)

naruto is the champ! great!

i dont get the huge popularity of sasori n daydara tho. and no bee konan or kushina in the top 12...wtf?


----------



## DiScO (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> That's a strong factor.
> 
> Well, now that you mention it, they are together in the poll. He is first and Sasuke is second.




maybe this is also the reason why Deidara is sixth and Itachi fifth :ho


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto topping,hell yeah  (He's like "Take dat Sasskeee" srsly,it's been a long time)

Also I'm loving Minato's rank.7 is my birthday,my lucky and favourite number Minatooooo you're mah man <3

And I'm shocked to see Hinata in top 10


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 9, 2011)

I am happy with the poll. Nagato didn't even make it to top 20. I am dissapointed that Raikage isn't in it though.

edit : oh shit. So this is not the most recent poll.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Pft, nonsense. Remember his shirtless scene when he was in Kyuubi's mind?



True but he isn't like Sasuke/Kakashi or Minato.

he's just that awesome


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn it.

It lacks Madara..

Don't worry he will be there next poll.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> True but he isn't like Sasuke/Kakashi or Minato.
> 
> he's just that awesome



Being a bishi in personality matters more than being a bishi in physical appearance.


----------



## James (Mar 9, 2011)

Although the results aren't offensive in any way, it does suck a bit that not one of the newer characters from recent years that's actually cool made it into the poll.

I mean it makes sense since we're talking all time favourites, but like you'd kind of hope that some of the newer characters were liked more than Sai. It really does seem to come down to "Bishieness".


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

James said:


> Although the results aren't offensive in any way, it does suck a bit that not one of the newer characters from recent years that's actually cool made it into the poll.
> 
> I mean it makes sense since we're talking all time favourites, but like you'd kind of hope that some of the newer characters were liked more than Sai. It really does seem to come down to "Bishieness".



They are not cool enough.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> They are not cool enough.



Then how did a pansy boy manage to be first in the poll?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Then how did a pansy boy manage to be first in the poll?



a pansy kid and a one dimensional lunatic were top 2 bad results. that sucks. no bee, no madara, no darui, and no A.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Then how did a pansy boy manage to be first in the poll?



I don't see a pansy as #1

I see Naruto


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> a pansy kid and a one dimensional lunatic were top 2 bad results. that sucks



We still get good fights.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> They are not cool enough.



 _Please_



Judecious said:


> True but he isn't like Sasuke/Kakashi or Minato.
> 
> he's just that awesome



He may not get as many shirtless scenes as Sasuke, but he appeared shirtless and covered in oil/water in most of his trainings.

He counts.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Iruka does nothing and he always gets a good position. Damn you pairings. 



Judecious said:


> I don't see a pansy as #1
> 
> I see Naruto



You need some glasses, son. Miss. I don't know.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> _Please_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will give you that 

but  are you saying any character shown are more cool than Minato/Itachi/Kakashi?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> We still get good fights.



if you say so i really cant care sometimes when he fights but what ever.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 9, 2011)

> 1 - Uzumaki Naruto -   6880 votes



FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


Also happy for Gaara, Minato, Sasori, Deidara and Hina  Glad Faildara is nowhere near in sight  Dissapointed about Konan, Pain/Nagato and Kabuto 




Luiz said:


> Then how did a pansy boy manage to be first in the poll?



How the retarded douchebag Sascake got second place is more of a mystery to me 

And just wait till Naru's next fight.He will become total badass again!


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto is one because he is fucking sexy  

nuff said


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

narutotantaratard said:


> How the retarded douchebag Sascake got second place is more of a mystery to me
> 
> And just wait till Naru's next fight.He will become total badass again!



Japan likes bishies, that's why.

Meh. I don't care about how he acts in battle, it's easy to act confident or how you say, badass, when the situation is good.

So far, everytime it gets tough he eithers goes depressed, cries or breaks down. Like when he panicked in his inner dimension when Pain trapped KN6 inside Chibaku Tensei. 
Itachi use the transcription seal



~Ageha~ said:


> if you say so i really cant care sometimes *when he fights* but what ever.



He who? I meant all the fights.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Japan likes bishies, that's why.
> 
> Meh. I don't care about how he acts in battle, *it's easy to act confident or how you say, badass, when the situation is good.*
> 
> ...



Yeah because when he got there everything was fine and dandy right?His village was destroyed and Kakashi was *fucking dead *!It took Pain to crush Konoha, kill Kakashi, kill Pa, maybe Hinata (Naru didn't know) and Pain's speech about Konoha to finally break Naru.Don't care what you say.*That's damn impressive!!!!*


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

And it only took Sai and Gaara telling him that Sasuke is a dangerous madman, which has been obvious for ages, for him to hyperventilate like a fragile waif. 



Judecious said:


> I will give you that
> 
> but  are you saying any character shown are more cool than Minato/Itachi/Kakashi?



Obviously.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Turned into a naruto bashing thread

Haters will Hate


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Japan likes bishies, that's why.
> 
> Meh. I don't care about how he acts in battle, it's easy to act confident or how you say, badass, when the situation is good.
> 
> ...



i meant all of sasukes fights. i thought that he is who you were talking about


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone have the full list?


----------



## TGM (Mar 9, 2011)

No Pain is disappointing.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, at least Sasuke is reppin' the Uchiha as usual. And giving the readers a "fuck you" face.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

narutotantaratard said:


> Yeah because when he got there everything was fine and dandy right?His village was destroyed and Kakashi was *fucking dead *!It took Pain to crush Konoha, kill Kakashi, kill Pa, maybe Hinata (Naru didn't know) and Pain's speech about Konoha to finally break Naru.Don't care what you say.*That's damn impressive!!!!*



I will give you that.

But he didn't have to be on all fours crying on the ground just because Sasuke left in Oro's hideout. Or nearly break into tears when begging Raikage to leave Sasuke alone Itachi use the transcription seal (5th panel). Or hyperventilating because of Sasuke's current situation.

Things that he could handle while keeping at least a minimum level of emotional control.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Does anyone have the full list?


The other results will be released in the next manga volume Jude.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope Raikage got a respectable position.


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 9, 2011)

My boy is on top
Where he should be


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm satisfied with the overall results, to be honest this is just how I imagined it to be, but my only complain is that Neji isn't part of the top 10 this time and i would've been more excited if any one from the Mist was part of it, here's hoping that he is in the top 20 as well as Mei.

Damn you Iruka


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> And it only took Sai and Gaara telling him that Sasuke is a dangerous madman, which has been obvious for ages, for him to hyperventilate like a fragile waif.








Luiz said:


> I will give you that.
> 
> But he didn't have to be on all fours crying on the ground just because Sasuke left in Oro's hideout. Or nearly break into tears when begging Raikage to leave Sasuke alone Itachi use the transcription seal (5th panel). Or hyperventilating because of Sasuke's current situation.
> 
> Things that he could handle while keeping at least a minimum level of emotional control.



Sascake is.. a special case.. It's frigging embarrassing, illogical, fucking retarded and annoys me to hell and back but nothing can be done until Naru saves him/converts him.. I choose to ignore those chapters.. it's the only way i can move on with my life 

However this is all irrelevant to my point.I said that *when Naru fights he becomes a total badass*


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 9, 2011)

Madara for no.1


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Konoha dominating the poll again. Only other villages represented are the Stone (1) and Sand (2). No Kumo..


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 9, 2011)

It should be Gaara and Itachi that joins Kakashi in the top 3. 

I'm not surprise that Naruto surpassed Sasuke this time. I guess even the Japanese doesn't like this dark Sasuke as much as Hebi/part 1 Sasuke. I was kind of expecting Madara to be in the poll. I'm also surprise that Minato is lower than I expected.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll perpetually grumble about neither Jiraiya nor Orochimaru being anywhere near top or in there at all for that matter.  Ah well, at least Jiraiya made some showing in the top 10 for the second/fourth polls. That's probably more than I could have hoped for. I'm rather surprised that Sai managed to make it onto that list at all. Love the guy, but not the easiest character to like. xD


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Konoha dominating the poll again. Only other villages represented are the Stone (1) and Sand (2). No Kumo..



Konoha is just better


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Kumo is too awesome for this poll



narutotantaratard said:


> Sascake is.. a special case.. It's frigging embarrassing, illogical, fucking retarded and annoys me to hell and back but nothing can be done until Naru saves him/converts him.. I choose to ignore those chapters.. it's the only way i can move on with my life
> 
> However this is all irrelevant to my point.I said that *when Naru fights he becomes a total badass*



Like when he fought Kyuubi. With mommy's help.

To be honest neither Naruto nor Sasuke deserve to be in the top 5.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 9, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> I was kind of expecting Madara to be in the poll.



No way in hell. Old dude is old and not nearly bishi enough.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jesus said:


> No way in hell. Old dude is old and not nearly bishi enough.


I guess that explains why Kisame, Killerbee, Raikage, and Gai weren't in the top 12. They were too manly.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Mar 9, 2011)

Where the hell is Bee?


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah bitch


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Like when he fought Kyuubi. With mommy's help.



So what?I also hide behind mommy's back.No need for unnecessary violence if mommy can just talk to the mean guys  I'm still badass.Just smart badass  She said so herself 


On a serious note:

Itachi use the transcription seal

Kyuubi still acknowledged that Naru was scary powerful.

And btw i thought you loved teamwork.And complained about Naru being overpowered.So *now* in your opinion would've better if Naru raped the frigging 9 Tails all on his own?


Naru was still badass in that fight (even though he had Kushina's help but i don't give a crap.)


Itachi use the transcription seal

Naru's like "Bitch get out of my face!!" *BADASS*!!


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

Madara likes to explode babies  I bet that he kicks puppies  No way he will have many votes


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 9, 2011)

Sasori is quite popular eh? Good for him. It's nice to see the the Akatsuki gathering up there in the poll.
Nice one overall, kind of expected.
Maito Gai should have been up there though.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 9, 2011)

narutotantaratard said:


> Sascake is.. a special case.. It's frigging embarrassing, illogical, fucking retarded and annoys me to hell and back but nothing can be done until Naru saves him/converts him.. I choose to ignore those chapters.. *it's the only way i can move on with my life *
> 
> However this is all irrelevant to my point.I said that *when Naru fights he becomes a total badass*



So are you basically saying that the thought of Sasuke occupies your life so much, that you can no longer perform your day to day activities while he is present in your thoughts? That would explain why you go so far as to create special names for him.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

narutotantaratard said:


> So what?I also hide behind mommy's back.No need for unnecessary violence if mommy can just talk to the mean guys  I'm still badass.Just smart badass  She said so herself



Riiiight.

LOL no need to be so butthurt, Odoriko. Truth hurts? 



Majin Lu said:


> Madara likes to explode babies  I bet that he kicks puppies  No way he will have many votes



You gotta admit his babybomb trick was hilarious 

And of course he kicks puppies.


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> *Kumo is too awesome for this poll*
> 
> 
> Like when he fought Kyuubi. With mommy's help.
> ...


Quoted for win  Seriously, Sai? Iruka? They're alright, but not top 12. ^^;

I'm just gonna ignore that second part


----------



## ashher (Mar 9, 2011)

Its great that the Japanese readers, who are the majority of the buyers i guess, appreciate Naruto. The ppl who are hating naruto for his weaknesses miss the point. His weaknesses are as much the reasons to why i like him as his strengths are. Sasuke i guess has more of the mass-pleasing macho factors, so his rank is no suprise. Sai is another character i like very much and its great to see him there, though not for right reasons i guess.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Quoted for win  Seriously, Sai? Iruka? They're alright, but not top 12. ^^;
> 
> I'm just gonna ignore that second part



Naruto and Sasuke are nowhere near as entertaining as they used to be, unfortunately :/ They are bound to be in the top five because they are main characters, but...


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

ashher said:


> Its great that the Japanese readers, who are the majority of the buyers i guess, appreciate Naruto. The ppl who are hating naruto for his weaknesses miss the point. His weaknesses are as much the reasons to why i like him as his strengths are. Sasuke i guess has more of the mass-pleasing macho factors, so his rank is no suprise. Sai is another character i like very much and its great to see him there, though not for right reasons i guess.



Having weaknesses is one thing. Being overly fragile is completely different.



gabzilla said:


> Kumo is too awesome for this poll



Well said.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

at hardcore sasuke fans

turning this to a lets bash naruto thread


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Raikage better have at least a decent rank. 



Judecious said:


> at hardcore sasuke fans
> 
> turning this to a lets bash naruto thread



Where did you spot a harcore Sasuke fan?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> So are you basically saying that the thought of Sasuke occupies your life so much, that you can no longer perform your day to day activities while he is present in your thoughts? That would explain why you go so far as to create special names for him.



sigh* Seriously?You have to have something better to do.. wow 


And i meant that i choose to ignore the chapters with Naru humiliating himself because of Sascake.But it was just a joke anyway.Honestly to bother me with crap like that geez..





			
				gabzilla said:
			
		

> Riiiight.
> 
> LOL no need to be so butthurt, Odoriko. Truth hurts?



LOL.. ok


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

wonder why kushina is not in top 10


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Raikage is way too manly for this poll 



narutotantaratard said:


> LOL.. ok



The last part wasn't for you. 

In any case, we agree to disagree. I think Naruto was ten times more awesome before this Sasuke rescue shit ruined his character, you don't. It's cool. 



Addy said:


> wonder why kushina is not in top 10



Why would she?


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

Re Akatsuki, I'd rather Hidan and Kakuzu were in the Top 10 than Sasori and Deidara. They were Akatsuki's resident comedy act, how can you not love them?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm surprised Deidara is higher up despite not being in the manga until recently.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I'm surprised Deidara is higher up despite not being in the manga until recently.



He was always liked

Wasn't he ranked higher in the last poll?



gabzilla said:


> Raikage is way too manly for this poll


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> The last part wasn't for you.



My bad sorry..



> In any case, we agree to disagree. I think Naruto was ten times more awesome before this Sasuke rescue shit ruined his character, you don't. It's cool.



I agree actually.I'm just saying that he can still be badass when he's fighting.When he's fighting seriously he doesn't think about Sascake.Doesn't  hyperventilate and doesn't kneel and cry and beg for his friend back.


----------



## ZE (Mar 9, 2011)

Why is Hinata in the top 10? Someone answer me that.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

She's a Yamato Nadeshiko. Also 437 and fighting alongside Neji (isn't NejiHina big in Japan?)


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

ZE said:


> Why is Hinata in the top 10? Someone answer me that.



Blackmail.

Jokes aside, I never understood why Temari didn't rank higher.


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 9, 2011)

The poll results were more or less what I expected, although seeing Gaara so high surprised me as well as the fact that Sai was in it.

I think people need to realize that most people who vote in these polls are young girls, and Japanese girls tend to vote for bishies over badasses. Those who are familiar with Metal Gear Solid are probably aware of how Raiden was designed as a pretty boy, and how Hideo Kojima is on record saying that he designed him as such due to a female fan-letter telling him how she didn't want to play as an old man. You can also see this with Bleach popularity polls, and how Hitsugaya scored #1 simply because of his massive female fanbase. Not only that, but the recent Bleach movie had a predominantly female audience, and that's probably true for the series as well.

People really underestimate just how popular Naruto is with girls. In fact, I'm willing to bet that they probably make up the majority nowadays, or at the very least are close to it.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

ZE said:


> Why is Hinata in the top 10? Someone answer me that.



She's awesome

also the confession.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

Japanese men love shy submissive woman with barbie doll tits like Hinata


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Japanese men love shy submissive woman with barbie doll tits like Hinata



That explains why Rukia isn't popular in Japan.

Oh wait.


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Japanese men love shy submissive woman with barbie doll tits like Hinata



This attitude is non-existent in the US? That's news to me.


----------



## Ayana (Mar 9, 2011)

Result of the poll aren't that surprising, most of "men" from it are stars of yaoi doujins and Hinata has no personality and huge tits which is desired by japanese men.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Sakura has no tits and she is 12th 

Hinata is just awesome


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> This attitude is non-existent in the US? That's news to me.



people have different tastes. it is not every one but i don't personally like submissive women.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 9, 2011)

woot! naruto at #1. take that sasuke wankers.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sakura has no tits and she is 12th
> 
> Hinata is just awesome


Sakura ranking so high in the poll is a practical joke from Jump and Kishi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Blackmail.
> 
> Jokes aside, I never understood why Temari didn't rank higher.



Not enough screen time.


----------



## DiScO (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Not enough screen time.



if it?s like that why is Iruka so popular ? Just because of the pairing IrukaxKakashi ?


----------



## Ryugaisan (Mar 9, 2011)

Sakura's only so high because the tsundere lovers had to vote for someone.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 9, 2011)

Japanese fangurlz finally got it right and people cant stand it here. How typical, they cant use the sasuke is more popular argument in japan anymore. So sad for them


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Not enough screen time.



That didn't stop Iruka. 

And Hinata doesn't have much more screentime.


----------



## DiScO (Mar 9, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Japanese fangurlz finally got it right and people cant stand it here. How typical, they cant use the sasuke is more popular argument in japan anymore. So sad for them



Sasuke is still very popular ,after all this shit he has done :ho


----------



## mayumi (Mar 9, 2011)

DiScO said:


> Sasuke is still very popular ,after all this shit he has done :ho



No one said he was't but to the fangurlz currently

Naruto: sure enough I am #1


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> people have different tastes. it is not every one but i don't personally like submissive women.


Me neither. They bore me to be quite honest.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

So all the votes is because the fangirls?  

About Temari, after Sakura and Hinata, she is the most popular girl in those polls.

Hinata is a *nice* person, it is simple. And if it was because boobies, Tsunade was in Hinata's place in that poll 



Addy said:


> wonder why kushina is not in top 10


Addy, I'm starting to think that you really love Kushina


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

According to them Hinata is high because of tits yet sakura ishigh as well

because of the fangirls is just an excuse


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the results came as a surprise --to an extent-- because no major recent characters made it to the top 12. In fact, the list is basically the last one with Sai instead of Neji.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 9, 2011)

HolyHands said:


> The poll results were more or less what I expected, although seeing Gaara so high surprised me as well as the fact that Sai was in it.
> 
> I think people need to realize that most people who vote in these polls are young girls, and Japanese girls tend to vote for bishies over badasses. Those who are familiar with Metal Gear Solid are probably aware of how Raiden was designed as a pretty boy, and how Hideo Kojima is on record saying that he designed him as such due to a female fan-letter telling him how she didn't want to play as an old man. You can also see this with Bleach popularity polls, and how Hitsugaya scored #1 simply because of his massive female fanbase. Not only that, but the recent Bleach movie had a predominantly female audience, and that's probably true for the series as well.
> 
> People really underestimate just how popular Naruto is with girls. In fact, I'm willing to bet that they probably make up the majority nowadays, or at the very least are close to it.



Nah, no way are they close to the majority. I don't remember the numbers exactly, but I think girls make up 35/40% of Jump's readership, which is already huge.

It's true though that there's an obvious attempt from Jump editors to pander to a female fanbase with most shonen characters today looking very bishonen. Stuff like Katekyo Hitman Reborn being the worst offender. Compare with old school shonens like Fist of the North Star.


----------



## ZE (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> According to them Hinata is high because of tits yet sakura ishigh as well



Sakura is there because of her future tits. The fans know she'll follow Tsunade's footsteps.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

ZE said:


> Sakura is there because of her future tits. The fans know she'll follow Tsunade's footsteps.


Plastic surgery in my Naruto?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> That didn't stop Iruka.
> 
> And Hinata doesn't have much more screentime.



That's different. There is something for the fans to remember them by.

Iruka: OMG Kakashi x Iruka smex! pek
Hinata: The confession! pek


----------



## Rashman (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> That explains why Rukia isn't popular in Japan.
> 
> Oh wait.



Well, according to Charlie sheen , people can't process Hinata's awesomeness so they condemn her.

They can't stand Hinata WINNING! 



Luiz said:


> That's different. There is something for the fans to remember them by.
> 
> Iruka: OMG Kakashi x Iruka smex! pek
> Hinata: The confession! pek



but Hinata was already WINNING even before the confession....


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto tops Sasuke in popularity. *Not surprised*


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Naruto tops Sasuke in popularity. *Not surprised*



Unless the poll has the power to cause Naruto to grow balls, it's completely irrelevant if you mean this is supposed to imply he is a good character.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess this will be the last popularity poll.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Unless the poll has the power to cause Naruto to grow balls, it's completely irrelevant if you mean this is supposed to imply he is a good character.



There's not doubt he's a good character. What it implies for you, Luiz, is that he's liked more than Sasuke.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Sasori had only 1 major battle and that was over 20+ volumes ago. And he still made top 10. Fukin awesome. Shows how BOSS he is 

But other then that the List is no surprise. Naruto, Sasuke & Kakashi for top 3 was obvious. Most popular Akatsuki being Itachi & Deidara also no surprise

Gaara is higher then I expected. I would have thought that he and Minato would have been reversed in places

Like I said Sasori in top 10 is nice surprise for me

Hinata making top 10 over Sakura was also expected.


----------



## timmysblood (Mar 9, 2011)

It would be nice to see the rankings after 12 , I'm actually quite pleased Naruto ranked number 1 though.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

ZE said:


> Sakura is there because of her future tits. The fans know she'll follow Tsunade's footsteps.



So where is Tsunade then?


----------



## CHEH (Mar 9, 2011)

why is this turning into a bash thread of certain characters? stop being so damn sensitive over something so insignificant people. I'm surprised yet not surprised about the poll ranking, too bad Neji wasn't in there but i guess they had him do to little too late, maybe he will be in 13 and down.


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 9, 2011)

Bild said:


> Plastic surgery in my Naruto?



Jutsu gone wrong in Naruto. 

I'm itching to write it right now.


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Unless the poll has the power to cause Naruto to grow balls, it's completely irrelevant if you mean this is supposed to imply he is a good character.



You know as well as anyone that 'in popularity' did not actually mean 'in popularity' int hat post. It's just a precaution against cranky mods.


----------



## CandleGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Unless the poll has the power to cause Naruto to grow balls, it's completely irrelevant if you mean this is supposed to imply he is a good character.



Implying Sasuke in contrast is a good character


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> Implying Sasuke in contrast is a good character



Sasuke is a pretty bad character now, but at least he has confidence. Too much confidence, but confidence still. And the only time we've ever seen the guy crying was when his brother died.



Jinchuriki-san said:


> There's not doubt he's a good character. What it implies for you, Luiz, is that he's liked more than Sasuke.



Popularity doesn't imply quality, that's all I was saying.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> There's not doubt he's a good character. What it implies for you, Luiz, is that he's liked more than Sasuke.


No Naruto *was* a good character. Even then I don't blame the Japanese choosing him over Sasuke out of the two. Although neither should be in the top 10 with the way Kishi been treating them.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So where is Tsunade then?



isnt she like 60 yrs old? lol


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

All these worthless characters at the top of the poll though that have little to do with the plot.  I guess Villains aren't very well liked in Japan.  Then again, the younger the targeted audience the more likely that is to be.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

At least Madara should be near the top 10.


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, I may not be a big fan of his but he deserves a top 10 mention.  I think, these polls really targeted a younger audience which actually makes sense.  The typical thought being that you can't vote for a villain because villains are "bad" or "evil". lol  Yet without a doubt they've been driving this plot for most of the manga now.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

He deserves one because?

what has he done


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> Yeah, I may not be a big fan of his but he deserves a top 10 mention.  I think, these polls really targeted a younger audience which actually makes sense.  The typical thought being that you can't vote for a villain because villains are "bad" or "evil". lol  Yet without a doubt they've been driving this plot for most of the manga now.



They voted for Zabuza. it's just that villains now are lame


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

When Madara becomes "Juudara" (Juubi + Madara) I am sure he will top in the poll.


----------



## timmysblood (Mar 9, 2011)

I actually like Sasuke , it's just that there was a bit too much Sasuke for a while.


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> They voted for Zabuza. it's just that villains now are lame


zabuza is good now, remember?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He deserves one because?
> 
> what has he done



Cool personality + Being behind of freaking everything in the series.


----------



## Rowel (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sad to see that Minato ranked so low but Sasuke ranked so high, especially since these rankings took place after the Minato/flashback arc I hoped it would at least be Kakashi > Sasuke, but oh wells. 

I kinda can't believe Iruka still ranks so high even after not really playing a very significant role in a fairly long time, but it's nice to see


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Cool personality + Being behind of freaking everything in the series.


well by those Standards might as well put RS in the top 10 as well despite the fact he has yet to make a real appearance.


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 9, 2011)

Getsuga said:


> I believe the list should look something like this :
> 
> 1. Naruto
> 3. Madara/Kabuto/Sasuke (well...)
> ...



You do know Tobi and Kabuto were one of the most hated villains right?


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> At least Madara should be near the top 10.



It is not based on merit or objective assignment. This poll is for the (Japanese) people's subjective position on their absolute favorite character. People may view Madara as great villain but that alone doesn't make him their favorite character.

They got one vote for  one character (to my current understanding).


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 9, 2011)

DiScO said:


> if it?s like that why is Iruka so popular ? Just because of the pairing IrukaxKakashi ?


That's the leading theory.


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 9, 2011)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> It is not based on merit or objective assignment. This poll is for the (Japanese) people's subjective position on their absolute favorite character. People may view Madara as great villain but that alone doesn't make him their favorite character.
> 
> They got one vote for  one character (to my current understanding).



Main villain in typical shonen manga usually aren't loved. Kabuto's creepiness and Tobi's selfishness won't get them to top 10. But I like them though, if no one votes for them, I would vote for one of them.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 9, 2011)

What surprises me is that I didn't expect Sasori and Deidara to be that high still. Maybe 1 spot lower for both. And Sai, I thought a lot of ppl disliked him. I know ppl dont hate him as much now. I don't know why ppl expect ppl like Madara or Kushina to be on top list. Or manly ones or douchebag villains. No way will Gai/Kisame/A or Danzou/Kabuto be on top. Overall I agree with the Top 12. Not too surprised.

I think if Kabuto lost his glasses, and was a sly pretty boy, he would be higher. I dont think he's too creepy. Old or fugly characters wont make it on top either.




Nic said:


> Yeah really makes me wonder how Deidara is so  popular.  Never been a big fan nor did I ever like his jutsu.  To each  his own I guess.


I think its more about his design/sex appeal and  personality rather than what he did in the manga. His personality is  interesting. The hmmm, and katsu! I mean, he's lively, and entertaining when he's  arguing/pissed, he's not too deep too.


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah really makes me wonder how Deidara is so popular.  Never been a big fan nor did I ever like his jutsu.  To each his own I guess.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> Yeah really makes me wonder how Deidara is so popular.  Never been a big fan nor did I ever like his jutsu.  To each his own I guess.


Deidara is lick-fucking-tastic. :ho

Though, I agree with you.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> When Madara becomes "Juudara" (Juubi + Madara) I am sure he will top in the poll.



Not unless that comes with a Pretty Boy with Crappy Childhood combo and free french fries.


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> When Madara becomes "Juudara" (Juubi + Madara) I am sure he will top in the poll.



Madara is dead.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Not unless that comes with a Pretty Boy with Crappy Childhood combo and free french fries.



Deidara doesn't have a sad childhood and here he is once again in the poll. And I am sure Madara will be seen as pretty again in the eyes of the fangirls when he becomes the Juubi's Jin, he'll undergo an age-transformation and look younger like Father in FMA.

I am sure Madara can make it to here, but first he needs focus and this arc is the perfect time. 

French fries you said? 



24 Hours said:


> Madara is dead.



Now that's a new theory.


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 9, 2011)

How is it a new theory? Over 60% of the readers thinks Madara is in the 6th coffin. I guess you are late.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

But it isn't confirmed. Everything regarding the things we don't know about him are gonna be seen as theories until Kishi confirms something.

But this discussion fits more the Library, not here.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> well by those Standards might as well put RS in the top 10 as well despite the fact he has yet to make a real appearance.





Burning_Neoxor said:


> It is not based on merit or objective assignment. This poll is for the (Japanese) people's subjective position on their absolute favorite character. People may view Madara as great villain but that alone doesn't make him their favorite character.
> 
> They got one vote for  one character (to my current understanding).



I was only answering to the guy who asked what has Madara done so far.



Nic said:


> Yeah really makes me wonder how Deidara is so popular.  Never been a big fan nor did I ever like his jutsu.  To each his own I guess.



Hot blooded funny guy. That sort of personality is popular.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Deidara doesn't have a sad childhood and here he is once again in the poll. And I am sure Madara will be seen as pretty again in the eyes of the fangirls when he becomes the Juubi's Jin, he'll undergo an age-transformation and look younger like Father in FMA.
> 
> I am sure Madara can make it to here, but first he needs focus and this arc is the perfect time.
> 
> French fries you said? :



Deidara is a pretty boy and he has tons of "sexual" tension with Sasori.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Deidara has a big mouth. Despite the hair, he can't really be a pretty boy.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

Sai was obsessed with wangs, has recently acted like a concerned nanny for Naruto and tenderly bandaged him after he got beat by Karui. That of course has no correlation with my rationale behind correctly guessing that he would be included in the poll

Just surprised Sakura tied with him.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Deidara has a big mouth. Despite the hair, he can't really be a pretty boy.


Effeminate looking = pretty boy.

I still chuckle at the idea back then Deidara calling Sasori as "Sasoria-dana" was thought it meant they were a couple.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Deidara is a pretty boy and he has tons of "sexual" tension with Sasori.



And Madara with Hashirama? 

And again, Uchihas are pretty by default.  Surely Madara will recover his looks after the fusion with the Juubi.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And again, Uchihas are pretty by default.  Surely Madara will recover his looks after the fusion with the Juubi.


This guy didn't get the memo:


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 9, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> No Naruto *was* a good character. Even then I don't blame the Japanese choosing him over Sasuke out of the two. Although neither should be in the top 10 with the way Kishi been treating them.



Was?
Naruto *is *a Good Character. If Naruto is not a good character then explain why is 1st place of the character's poll?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Bild said:


> This guy didn't get the memo:



He was handsome in his younger days of course.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> He was handsome in his younger days of course.


Not with that chin, nose and eyes, he wasn't.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Was?
> Naruto *is *a Good Character. If Naruto is not a good character then explain why is 1st place of the character's poll?



If popularity means quality, Justin Bieber is a future legend of music.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Bild said:


> This guy didn't get the memo:



I bet Itachi royally f'ed him up on the night of the massacre.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And Madara with Hashirama?
> 
> And again, Uchihas are pretty by default.  Surely Madara will recover his looks after the fusion with the Juubi.



He may be an Uchiha but Itachi ain't a pretty boy.  

Also, there's Fugaku.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Was?
> Naruto *is *a Good Character. If Naruto is not a good character then explain why is 1st place of the character's poll?



Popularity =/= quality.

FFS _Edward Cullen_ is popular.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And Madara with Hashirama?
> 
> And again, Uchihas are pretty by default.  Surely Madara will recover his looks after the fusion with the Juubi.



When we get chapters of Madara and Hashirama arguing like a married couple, we'll talk.



Luiz said:


> Deidara has a big mouth. Despite the hair, he can't really be a pretty boy.



He also has more than one mouth.






Bild said:


> Effeminate looking = pretty boy.
> 
> I still chuckle at the idea back then Deidara calling Sasori as "Sasoria-dana" was thought it meant they were a couple.



KakaIru is the most popular pairing in Naruto and they had 2 or 3 panels of interaction, so...


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> He also has more than one mouth.



Very useful in group sex.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Bild said:


> Not with that chin, nose and eyes, he wasn't.



Well most Uchihas turn out to be handsome in the eyes of the girls. That was my point. I am pretty sure had Obito not died he would have his share of fangirls. 



Luiz said:


> He may be an Uchiha but Itachi ain't a pretty boy.
> 
> Also, there's Fugaku.



Fugaku must've been ultra-hot if Mikoto married him. 



gabzilla said:


> When we get chapters of Madara and Hashirama arguing like a married couple, we'll talk.



True, I was just joking. XD Though seeing how Madara gathered his DNA and technically and even has him alive inside the Gedou Mazou...


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I bet Itachi royally f'ed him up on the night of the massacre.


Maybe he contracted Ninja AIDS from that. 



gabzilla said:


> KakaIru is the most popular pairing in Naruto and they had 2 or 3 panels of interaction, so...


IIRC Deidara & Sasori were seen as a hetero couple, that's why I find it funny. Kakashi and Iruka is the always popular with the ladies "dick on dick" action.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well most Uchihas turn out to be handsome in the eyes of the girls. That was my point. I am pretty sure had Obito not died he would have his share of fangirls.


Truth be told, Sasuke doesn't qualify as most Uchihas.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto, the little orange jumpsuit that could. Number one again! With Sasuke and Kakashi as 2 and 3 respectively. Same guys in the top 3 almost every time.


----------



## Ibb (Mar 9, 2011)

So the theory on this forum is that teenage Japanese high school girl demographic are totally turned on by;

1) Hyperactive hyperventilating sissies
2) Emotionally insane unstable douchebags
3) Middle age perverts
4) Cheerleaders for hyperactive hyperventilating sissies
5) Dead guys (who admittedly are pretty)
6) Lazy bums
7) Moe female characters with large bongo drums


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Ibb said:


> So the theory on this forum is that teenage Japanese high school girl demographic are totally turned on by;
> 
> 1) Hyperactive hyperventilating sissies
> 2) Emotionally insane unstable douchebags
> ...


Well... yeah.


----------



## Kage (Mar 9, 2011)

Ibb said:


> So the theory on this forum is that teenage Japanese high school girl demographic are totally turned on by;
> 
> 1) Hyperactive hyperventilating sissies
> 2) Emotionally insane unstable douchebags
> ...



translation:

this is why my fav character(s) isn't there/higher on this poll. baw


----------



## ZE (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So where is Tsunade then?



The voting occurred when she was in a coma. So she doesn't count. Technically, her tits aren't even real, there's a chance the japanese fans know that and for that reason alone they don't vote her. Hinata on the other hand is all natural.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 9, 2011)

Ibb said:


> So the theory on this forum is that teenage Japanese high school girl demographic are totally turned on by;
> 
> 1) Hyperactive hyperventilating sissies
> 2) Emotionally insane unstable douchebags
> ...



Think of it this way. Whatever Americans like, the Japanese will like the opposite. And vice-versa.


----------



## DjHnd (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like naruto takes 3 polls and split between kakashi and sasuke for 2


----------



## lathia (Mar 9, 2011)

Best poll picture so far. Poll #3 takes the prize for "Shittiest!"


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Top five makes sense...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 9, 2011)

My boy's back on top!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 10, 2011)

I am satisfied with Kakashi as number three, and also pleased that Sai managed to crack the top ranks.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 10, 2011)

wow,i never thought sasori would be one of the top 10, but seriously it feels good.:hoit also shows how much kishi cares about his fans, trolling him and diedara in their first fight together.

so yeah the list is very good, all my fav characters are in it:gaara,itachi,kakashi,sasori,deidara.

thank you japan!!!!!


----------



## Lightbrand (Mar 10, 2011)

Naruto, fuck yeah!


----------



## Kage (Mar 10, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I am satisfied with Kakashi as number three, and also pleased that Sai managed to crack the top ranks.



you are? 

it makes me wish i could have been the 1 vote to bump off sakura


----------



## Hitt (Mar 10, 2011)

Haven't seen one of these in a while.  And while in the grand scheme of things it's completely meaningless, that won't stop anyone on NF from making this serious business and try to derive "unbiased truths" from the results.

Case in point:  Watch the pairing tards use the placement of the characters involved to argue their favorite pairing over another.....


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice to see Naruto back on top, and Iruka finally out of the Top 5 (and 10). Hinata back in the Top 10(she was last there in the 3rd poll, way back in the day) does my heart a world of good, too. I'm kind of disappointed that Kabuto didn't make it, seeing as he was 14th last time, but oh well.

I'm really curious to see what the rest of the poll looked like.



FitzChivalry said:


> Naruto, the little orange jumpsuit that could. Number one again! With Sasuke and Kakashi as 2 and 3 respectively. Same guys in the top 3 almost every time.



Sasuke has been 4th twice, and Naruto once, but yeah, pretty much every time they're up there. Kakashi has never fallen lower than third (and this is only the second time he's failed to make the Top 2).


----------



## spkt (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't know (and wouldn't thought) Sasuke is that popular still? 

And I know this manga is named "Naruto" and Naruto is the main character, and I figured that he is well liked and popular, but I didn't think he would be the most "popular" (actually, I think I should of guess he would be the "most popular" character in his own self titled book)?


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 10, 2011)

My four most favourite characters are in the top 5.
I'm pleased


----------



## azurelegance (Mar 10, 2011)

I knew Itachi would be in the top 5 :3 I'm happy.

I'm not surprised Hinata ranks higher than Sakura now hahaha XD After that fiasco...  Kishimoto, this is why you should do something for her character.


I'm surprised Naruto got first (and Sasuke getting second). 

The biggest shocker is Sasori's popularity.


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 10, 2011)

I like how Iruka is in the top 10 in every poll even though he hasn't made many appearances lately. Hopefully we'll see him soon.


----------



## vered (Mar 10, 2011)

the thing i wait the most is for the rest of the results mainly from 12-20.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 10, 2011)

My precious Deidara came 6th~ pek I knew he would make the top ten <3 baby even placed higher than Minato, despite being absent over a long time and all 

He's just too lovable 

=========

I'm also very happy about Sakura ranking 12th 
Like I said, I don't understand the hate for Sakura in the western fanbase.....You guys like Hinata but hate Sakura.

But for asian fanbases, both girls are popular amongst fans. Sakura is well-loved.


----------



## Tautou (Mar 10, 2011)

spkt said:


> I didn't know (and wouldn't thought) Sasuke is that popular still?



Well, even though his character development (if it can be called that) has been pretty terrible, Sasuke is still my favorite character.

I guess it's in part because I'm so in tune with his character. I have a full context for all his actions, the slightest development is noticeable to me, and so on. He's still special to me in that way. =P

Plus, I'm still somewhat absorbed in the whole Team 7 dynamic.

So, there's one point of view.


----------



## takL (Mar 10, 2011)

i just realized that in the announcement spread, the guy in 3rd place has a new book. the title is 'ero ero paradise(/paradigm)' wonder who wrote it!


----------



## Arinna (Mar 10, 2011)

Addy said:


> wonder why kushina is not in top 10



I'm not surprise. She's not popular in japan...

Never understood the whole Kushina-wank anyway....She's alright but not like OMGNUMBER1FEMALE!!!! 

========
As much as I don't wanna admit it, part of the reasons why Sakura and Hinata even made it into the top 12 is because their main pairings (SasuSaku, NaruSaku, NejiHina , NaruHina...etc) are popular. Ofcourse there would also be those who voted because they like the actual character....but....you get the idea 

MinaKushi, despite being labeled "The most romantic canon pairing in the series" doesn't appeal much to the japanese fans. Maybe because Kishi sucks at writing romance....imo their story seemed quite forced.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

naruto as number 1 FUCK YEAH


----------



## Crush! (Mar 10, 2011)

Arinna said:


> My precious Deidara came 6th~ pek I knew he would make the top ten <3 baby even placed higher than Minato, despite being absent over a long time and all
> 
> He's just too lovable
> 
> ...



LOL. Is this denial? I would hardly call tying for 12th with Sai "popular". She's a main character! Her ranking is piss poor!


----------



## Arinna (Mar 10, 2011)

Crush! said:


> LOL. Is this denial? I would hardly call tying for 12th with Sai "popular". She's a main character! Her ranking is piss poor!



You obviously don't know how these popularity polls work....

Majority (like 90%) of the voters are girls. 

Girls' favorites tend to be male characters (Hence the highest ranking female is only at 10th place.) They also tend to vote for popular pairing-characters (Hence Iruka)

However just because they mostly voted for male-characters doesn't mean that female characters aren't popular. 

Female characters are well-liked but often not "Number 1 favorite"

For eg. Deidara is obviously my favorite but I'm also a HUGE sakura fangirl. You can see me wanking to her around this forum alot. 
But if I were to cast a vote, it would be for Deidara. Eventhough I also like Sakura alot. 

*The poll is not about how many people like Character A
     But how many people find Character A to be their favorite. *
======

What I'm trying to say earlier is:
 Sakura is well-loved comparing to other Naruto-female characters. That is, Im not comparing her to female characters in other series (eg. Rukia is extremely popular in bleach fandom).

In contrast to the hate that she gets from western fanbase, ranking 12th in a populatity poll is something amazing. 

If we were to conduct a popularity poll for western fanbase, Sakura wouldn't even make it top 30.


----------



## Trent (Mar 10, 2011)

He is their _king_.

The guy had a *ponytail *and was wearing _nail polish_. _*NAIL POLISH!!!*_. 

Anyway, it's just one type of character design style and pretty much none Kishi's characters have the level of bishiness that you can find in some other mangas anyway. It's quite subdued, you don't have guys like that:



And bishiness doesn't make a character any less *badass*, mind you. 

Aside Itachi, one very bishonen character I can think off would be Kimimaro and if anything it fits perfectly as is creates a nice contrast with his gory and bloody kekkei genkai.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 10, 2011)

Love that Naruto got the 1st place.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 10, 2011)

Arinna said:


> You obviously don't know how these popularity polls work....
> 
> Majority (like 90%) of the voters are girls.
> 
> (



Is there any evidence for this assertion?

Because the demographics of the comic, like the rest of shoenen jump, are exactly as targeted:  preteeen-teen boys.  Logically speaking, I would think girls in the same age group wouldn't want to put up with the obvious male fanservice and plotlines so they can satiate their yaoi fantasies.  It just wouldn't be worth the effort.

The poll is perfectly consistent with the poll demographics being similar if not identical to the one for the comic itself.  If it really is 90% girls voting, then is there something in the jump notes/literature to back that up?  If I was an editor of that magazine and saw results like that, I'd wonder what the heck is going on with the demographics being exactly NOT what was being targeted (I mean look at the ads featured in the magazine itself, for instance)


----------



## NSS7 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm surprised Jiraiya not even in top 13. Glad Itachi & Minato ranked higher. Yay Sasuke not 1st.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 10, 2011)

Arinna said:


> MinaKushi, despite being labeled "The most romantic canon pairing in the series" doesn't appeal much to the japanese fans. Maybe because Kishi sucks at writing romance....imo their story seemed quite forced.



Really? I see far more MinaKushi fanarts on pixiv than, say, NaruHina ones.

And Sakura's ranking IS bad, she's the damn "heroine". Nami in One Piece never gets out of the top ten.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 10, 2011)

takL said:


> i just realized that in the announcement spread, the guy in 3rd place has a new book. the title is 'ero ero paradise(/paradigm)' wonder who wrote it!



Nice catch, takL. 

My guess is that that book was written by... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuma's brother (Konohamaru's father) who happens to be a Jiraiya follower.  Pervertedness runs in the Sarutobi family.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Is there any evidence for this assertion?



Okay so 90% is just my own exaggerations. 
But that still doesn't change the fact that majority of voters are girls. I think it is a well-known fact for people in the industry. 



> Logically speaking, I would think girls in the same age group wouldn't want to put up with the obvious male fanservice and plotlines so they can satiate their yaoi fantasies.  It just wouldn't be worth the effort.



You've underestimated yaoi fangirls  



==========
Anyway, it's not like Sakura's rankings would affect my love for her   I would still continue my Sakura-wanking even if she has no rank.


----------



## Santeira (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a popularity thread. Obviously , some of the character ranks have changed with what they've done in the manga, and some more characters regardless of appearance in manga (e.g Iruka and some of the Akatsuki bishies) will stay on in top ten because they represent the yaoi fanbase segment. 

I would say not more than half of overall voters are of the yaoi fanbase ( I think 30%) while the rest are the ones voting according to the characters's choices and actions in the manga (which leads to shifts in ranks according to their popularity and vice versa).


----------



## Saunion (Mar 10, 2011)

Btw here's the updated total numbers of votes from the 7 popularity polls:

1-Kakashi: 53259
2-Naruto: 49742
3-Sasuke: 39423

Iruka is still 4th overall.  No one is going to catch up with the top three now though.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 10, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Really? I see far more MinaKushi fanarts on pixiv than, say, NaruHina ones.



Kushina is a new character, though.

Besides, Kushina is shipped with only one person. Sakura and Hinata are shipped with... everybody.



Hitt said:


> Is there any evidence for this assertion?
> 
> Because the demographics of the comic, like the rest of shoenen jump, are exactly as targeted:  preteeen-teen boys. * Logically speaking, I would think girls in the same age group wouldn't want to put up with the obvious male fanservice and plotlines so they can satiate their yaoi fantasies.*  It just wouldn't be worth the effort.
> 
> The poll is perfectly consistent with the poll demographics being similar if not identical to the one for the comic itself.  If it really is 90% girls voting, then is there something in the jump notes/literature to back that up?  If I was an editor of that magazine and saw results like that, I'd wonder what the heck is going on with the demographics being exactly NOT what was being targeted (I mean look at the ads featured in the magazine itself, for instance)



LOL

Did you ever notice that the big yaoi fanbases are from shounen series or series that are not focused in romance? Slam Dunk, Dragon Ball, Death Note, Saint Seiya, Naruto, Reborn, etc etc. And shounen heroes have been getting more and more pretty. This is not a coincidence. The target may be young boys, but that doesn't mean they are the majority in fandom.

You are underestimating the power of yaoi.


----------



## vjpowell (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm very impressed with the character poll in this one. I'm more impressed that Minato made the Top 10. I really like Minato but I was shocked to see he ranked 7. I guess beating up Madara gave him some extra points.


----------



## kenshinhimura (Mar 10, 2011)

Knew Naruto would come 1st , have to say did nt expect Sasori and Deidara to rank so highly.


----------



## takL (Mar 10, 2011)

kenshinhimura said:


> Knew Naruto would come 1st , have to say did nt expect Sasori and Deidara to rank so highly.



word.

and why no bee, konan or kushina in the top 12?


----------



## takL (Mar 10, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Nice catch, takL.
> 
> My guess is that that book was written by...
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



or....maybe jiraiya wrote it! either his posthumous work or even.... the book he will write  after  'the story of naruto uzumaki'...you know what i mean!


----------



## Hitt (Mar 10, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> DAnd shounen heroes have been getting more and more pretty. This is not a coincidence. The target may be young boys, but that doesn't mean they are the majority in fandom.



Doesn't explain Naruto's popularity then.  I'm sorry, but NO ONE is going to convince me that _he_ can ever be considered "bishi".  Sasuke hell yes, but Naruto.... NO.

Also, for a supposed yaoi fangirl-dominated poll, Hinata ranks far too highly.  Why would girls vote for the big titted moe?  And why is Iruka ranked so low?  Shouldn't he be up there with the other buttsexors Sasuke and Kakashi?

I won't deny that the fangirls are playing some kind of role here, but they are definitely not the majority.


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 10, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Doesn't explain Naruto's popularity then.  I'm sorry, but NO ONE is going to convince me that _he_ can ever be considered "bishi".  Sasuke hell yes, but Naruto.... NO.
> 
> Also, for a supposed yaoi fangirl-dominated poll, Hinata ranks far too highly.  Why would girls vote for the big titted moe?  And why is Iruka ranked so low?  Shouldn't he be up there with the other buttsexors Sasuke and Kakashi?
> 
> I won't deny that the fangirls are playing some kind of role here, but they are definitely not the majority.



Iruka ranking 11th is the exception, and not the rule. Normally he gets in the top 5 easily, and in some cases got to 3rd. And it's pretty obvious why he got so high when you consider that Kaka/Iruka is perhaps the most popular pairing in Japan. I don't know why he ranked lower this time, but don't disregard the numerous times when he got much higher.

As for your other arguments, keep in mind that fangirls don't always vote for boys, although it's pretty common. Rukia from Bleach is a very good example of a female character with a large female fanbase, and Hinata has always had a big fanbase since she apparently made it into the top 10 despite her little screentime. Naruto is also ranked higher because he's the main character, got massive amounts of screentime and development the past few arcs, and had his power increased exponentially. Obviously there are boys voting in this poll too, but you can tell just by the amount of bishies in this poll that fangirls are still a dominant force.


----------



## 8 (Mar 10, 2011)

i see many people point out that kaka/iru is like the most famous pairing in japan. well, i guess i'll just take your words for it. but how come it's that popular? nothing in the manga suggest that pairing. heck, do the even share more then 2/3 panels together?


----------



## Hitt (Mar 10, 2011)

8 said:


> i see many people point out that kaka/iru is like the most famous pairing in japan. well, i guess i'll just take your words for it. but how come it's that popular? nothing in the manga suggest that pairing. heck, do the even share more then 2/3 panels together?



I'll just end up quoting gabzy here.  But it's so appropriate:  

"Don't underestimate the power of yaoi."

Well, more generally, any pairing.  Fans can take any two characters, male, female--or even nonhuman--and pair them together regardless of how utterly impossible it might be.  Hell, they might even be in different _universes_.

But since Kaka/Iru are so far apart in this poll, I stand by my assertion that the fangirls have a much smaller impression than people would like to believe... at least this time.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 10, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Doesn't explain Naruto's popularity then.  I'm sorry, but NO ONE is going to convince me that _he_ can ever be considered "bishi".  Sasuke hell yes, but Naruto.... NO.



LOL That shows how much you know. Naruto is the perfect uke. His most popular pairings are with guys. A character doesn't need to be bishie to be pairing fodder.



Hitt said:


> Also, for a supposed yaoi fangirl-dominated poll, Hinata ranks far too highly.



There is_ one_ girl in the top ten. The rest are all hot males. Do I even need to explain this?



Hitt said:


> Why would girls vote for the big titted moe?



*rolls eyes*



Hitt said:


> And why is Iruka ranked so low?  Shouldn't he be up there with the other buttsexors Sasuke and Kakashi?



Iruka has been in the top ten since the first poll. Counting all votes, he's still in the top 5.



Hitt said:


> I won't deny that the fangirls are playing some kind of role here, but they are definitely not the majority.



They may not be the majority, but they are behind - at least - 50% of the votes. And that's a lot.



8 said:


> i see many people point out that kaka/iru is like the most famous pairing in japan. well, i guess i'll just take your words for it. but how come it's that popular? nothing in the manga suggest that pairing. heck, do the even share more then 2/3 panels together?



They even surpass Sasunaru in Japan.

I don't know why it's that popular, but my guess is that it has something to do with them being the only parental figures Naruto had at first.


----------



## Kage (Mar 10, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> LOL That shows how much you know. Naruto is the perfect uke. His most popular pairings are with guys. A character doesn't need to be bishie to be pairing fodder.


if they want to be _popular_ pairing fodder they do. sry don't see enough gai,lee,chouji etc Yaoi thank goodness for this to be even a remotely passable excuse.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 10, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> LOL That shows how much you know. Naruto is the perfect uke. His most popular pairings are with guys. A character doesn't need to be bishie to be pairing fodder.



OR he is just the most popular character in the readership.  Nothing to do with how good he would look buttfucking (name character here).  



> There is_ one_ girl in the top ten. The rest are all hot males. Do I even need to explain this?



Kishi has given almost NO reason to care for the females in this manga.  The guys do awesome shit, and the girls are there as window dressing...IF THAT.  Why should the readers vote highly for them if all Kishi is going to feature them in is fail after fail?  The top heroine is supposed to be _Sakura_ for chrissakes.  And fanservice in this shoenen has to be the lowest among..well...any in a long ass time.  Jojo level.



> They may not be the majority, but they are behind - at least - 50% of the votes. And that's a lot.


I think 30% is ..while still quite liberal, far more realistic.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 10, 2011)

Kage said:


> if they want to be _popular_ pairing fodder they do. sry don't see enough gai,lee,chouji etc Yaoi thank goodness for this to be even a remotely passable excuse.



Naruto is a cute keet with a sad past that has a rival who is his complete opposite. He doesn't need to be bishie, just like Goku, Sakuragi and a long list of etc don't need to be bishie to be part of a popular yaoi pairing. 

Gai and Lee are neither cute nor handsome for the majority of fandom. Chouji is a sweetheart, but he's not what your typical fangirl would call cute. 



Hitt said:


> OR he is just the most popular character in the readership.  Nothing to do with how good he would look buttfucking (name character here).



_Part_ of Naruto's popularity is thanks to yaoi, like it or not. I never said it was the _only_ one. Just like I never said fangirls are the only ones that vote. I was saying that he doesn't need to be a bishi to be appealing.



Hitt said:


> Kishi has given almost NO reason to care for the females in this manga.  The guys do awesome shit, and the girls are there as window dressing...IF THAT.  Why should the readers vote highly for them if all Kishi is going to feature them in is fail after fail?  The top heroine is supposed to be _Sakura_ for chrissakes.



Which is the reason Sakura is not even in the top ten and the only girl there is the one that had 15 minutes of glory and already has a big fanbase. Unless Hinata does something espectacular in the following chapters, I'm almost willing to bet she won't be in the top 12 next time.



Hitt said:


> And fanservice in this shoenen has to be the lowest among..well...any in a long ass time.



Female fanservice? Not everybody is going to vote a female character because she's a walking fanservice.



Hitt said:


> I think 30% is ..while still quite liberal, far more realistic.



Well, if that makes you feel better


----------



## Saunion (Mar 10, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Doesn't explain Naruto's popularity then.  I'm sorry, but NO ONE is going to convince me that _he_ can ever be considered "bishi".  Sasuke hell yes, but Naruto.... NO.



Apparently japanese fangirls think so, since he ranked first.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe the poll wasn't taken after kushina was shown


----------



## Kage (Mar 10, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Naruto is a cute keet with a sad past that has a rival who is his complete opposite. He doesn't need to be bishie, just like Goku, Sakuragi and a long list of etc don't need to be bishie to be part of a popular yaoi pairing.
> 
> Gai and Lee are neither cute nor handsome for the majority of fandom. Chouji is a sweetheart, but he's not what your typical fangirl would call cute.



perhaps but i'm still gonna agree with hitt on the percentage 



Saunion said:


> Apparently japanese fangirls think so, since he ranked first.


i think japanese fangirls are more often than not diehard sasutards actuallyi raid enough of their blogs to know they just enjoy the idea of him being thoroughly debauched by naruto. can't say i blame them


----------



## Saunion (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't see why so much people seem to have a problem with the fact these polls don't represent the audience's opinion as a whole anyway. 

This is exactly why if you look at Kishimoto's story you can see he doesn't really try to give more important roles to characters who rank well in these polls. Deidara was killed after ranking above Naruto in the last poll. Sasori was fodderized in the war. Kakashi is the most popular character overall but is only used as a jobber and his year is postponed every year. Hinata is often above Sakura yet she has less panel time than Chouji etc etc.

The Jump editorial department knows what these polls mean, which is very little. Hell look at the cover of this week's Jump: it has Naruto giving sweets to female readers for White Day as a thanks for the votes he got.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 10, 2011)

Kage said:


> perhaps but i'm still gonna agree with hitt on the percentage



Fair enough


----------



## Kage (Mar 10, 2011)

Saunion said:


> The Jump editorial department knows what these polls mean, which is very little. Hell look at the cover of this week's Jump: it has Naruto giving sweets to female readers for White Day as a thanks for the votes he got.


rotfl i missed that.

brb.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 10, 2011)

Kage said:


> i think japanese fangirls are more often than not diehard sasutards actuallyi raid enough of their blogs to know they just enjoy the idea of him being thoroughly debauched by naruto. can't say i blame them



Well obviously, which is why he got second place despite his genocidal antics. Guess he'd still be in the top 3 even if he was shown eating puppies and raping grandmas.


----------



## Ibb (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm actually kinda glad Naruto made it to the number one spot. I feel like everything is right with the universe when someone is treated like the main character of the series that's named after them.


----------



## takL (Mar 10, 2011)

ok so fangals mainly voted for sasuke kakashi daydara itachi sasori  iruka
and kids mostly voted for naruto, sasuke kakashi minato iruka
and the rest voted for whoever they found badass. 

am i right?

anyhoo rumour has it there are huge fanatics who each would send thousands of votes.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 10, 2011)

This poll is garbage...10 year old kis obviously vote...


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 10, 2011)

takL said:


> anyhoo rumour has it there are huge fanatics who each would send thousands of votes.



They must like lying to themselves [and others] then.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

So many  excuses in this threads


----------



## Kraken (Mar 10, 2011)

Of course girls dominate the voting and vote the hot guys into the top 12. Guys are too busy masturbating to vote in stupid polls. 

The updated top 10 when combining all 7 polls. 

1- Kakashi Hatake - 53,259 votes
2- Naruto Uzumaki - 49,742 votes
3- Sasuke Uchiha - 39,423 votes
4- Iruka Umino - 26,026 votes
5- Shikamaru Nara - 13,744 votes 
6- Gaara - 12,899 votes
7- Sakura - 11,889 votes
8- Itachi Uchiha - 11,078 votes
9- Hinata Hyuuga - 9,443 votes
10 - Neji Hyuuga - 9,362 votes


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 10, 2011)

these Japanese people suck no Jiraiya wtf man


----------



## spkt (Mar 10, 2011)

Tautou said:


> Well, even though his character development (if it can be called that) has been pretty terrible, Sasuke is still my favorite character.
> 
> I guess it's in part because I'm so in tune with his character. I have a full context for all his actions, the slightest development is noticeable to me, and so on. He's still special to me in that way. =P
> 
> ...



That's a good point and also people grew up with him and have hope that he will change again (or not) in the end of the journey. I agree with the character development "has been...terrible," but you made a good point, and there's nothing wrong with him being your favorite character. I was just saying that I am kind of surprised he is still considered popular, although there is nothing really wrong with that.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

Kraken said:


> Of course girls dominate the voting and vote the hot guys into the top 12. Guys are too busy masturbating to vote in stupid polls.
> 
> The updated top 10 when combining all 7 polls.
> 
> ...




Thank you

Jiraiya isn't even here


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2011)

Who the fuck is still voting for Iruka? The fuck?


----------



## Hitt (Mar 10, 2011)

Kraken said:


> Of course girls dominate the voting and vote the hot guys into the top 12. Guys are *too busy masturbating* to vote in stupid polls.



Wait wha?  And what do you think those fangirls are doing when they look at their yaoi pairings?

Perhaps you can argue the girls are better at "multitasking".  I can accept that.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

The World said:


> Who the fuck is still voting for Iruka? The fuck?



KakaIruk fans.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 10, 2011)

Kraken said:


> Of course girls dominate the voting and vote the hot guys into the top 12. Guys are too busy masturbating to vote in stupid polls.
> 
> The updated top 10 when combining all 7 polls.
> 
> ...



Why are those Hyuga in that poll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Yakkai (Mar 10, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Why are those Hyuga in that poll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



To follow the logic of the other posts, what female character would most awkward 12 year old japanese girls most identify with? Hinata. what male character would most sick pervo 12 year old japanese girls like hinata to bump uglies with? Neji.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Why are those Hyuga in that poll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Because hyuga's are awesome


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 10, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Why are those Hyuga in that poll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Fabulous hair, that's why


----------



## Bender (Mar 10, 2011)

Shikamaru should've been in the top 3


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2011)

Itachi and Sasuke should be switched.


----------



## HInch (Mar 10, 2011)

Kids shouldn't be allowed to vote. That's why you have to be 18 to vote in the governmental elections!

Not sure what my point is, but my basic idea is that Kisame should be first and then Kakuzu second and after that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 10, 2011)

I just realized something... Jizz hasn't made any new dupe since the results were published... You think the shock was too brutal for him? I'm kinda worried.  not


----------



## Superstars (Mar 10, 2011)

Naruto beat out all of yall's favorites.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 10, 2011)

Why are people upset that their favorite character didn't make the list?

Does that make them a bad character?

If you like 'em, that that's pretty much all that matters.


----------



## Kage (Mar 10, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I just realized something... Jizz hasn't made any new dupe since the results were published... You think the shock was too brutal for him? I'm kinda worried.  not



i think he's taking a break. made like 7 last week alone.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 10, 2011)

Kraken said:


> Of course girls dominate the voting and vote the hot guys into the top 12. Guys are too busy masturbating to vote in stupid polls.
> 
> The updated top 10 when combining all 7 polls.
> 
> ...



*MOTHER*

*FUCKING*

*KAKASHI*





HInch said:


> Kids shouldn't be allowed to vote. That's why you have to be 18 to vote in the governmental elections!
> 
> Not sure what my point is, but my basic idea is that Kisame should be first and then Kakuzu second and after that it doesn't matter.



It's a kid's magazine.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 10, 2011)

Kraken said:


> Of course girls dominate the voting and vote the hot guys into the top 12. Guys are too busy masturbating to vote in stupid polls.
> 
> The updated top 10 when combining all 7 polls.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the combined results. +Reps

And I'll have to agree on all the fangirls dominating the polls. If only men weren't so consumed by lust.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 10, 2011)

Combined results show that Sakura beats Hinata while she ranks higher than her cousin Neji. 

No change whatsoever around Naruto and Sasuke's spots, Naruto still gets one place over him. 

First time I see these kind of results.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 10, 2011)

How the fuck can people like the likes of Sai and sakura over let's say Madara/Orochimaru? And who likes Iruka in the first place LOL wow.
This poll made my eyes bleed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 10, 2011)

mjolnire said:


> I always knew Naruto was more popular than Sasuke, hell before joining, I knew Naruto had a bigger fanbase than Sasuke. Sasuke's fans are girls, no self respecting guy would bat an eye at him because he's such a pansy and a moma's boy..



You got it backwards. Naruto is a huge pansy, the guy has had an emotional break down several times in Part 2. He can't handle a bad situation, specially if it involves his oh so loved Sasuke.

And he had a mommy's boy moment with Kushina a little while ago.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not surprised by the result of this new poll. Naruto has gotten better in manga with both his battles and jutsus.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 10, 2011)

Kraken said:


> Of course girls dominate the voting and vote the hot guys into the top 12. Guys are too busy masturbating to vote in stupid polls.
> 
> The updated top 10 when combining all 7 polls.
> 
> ...



It's not surprising that Kakashi got more overall votes than Naruto and Sasuke. From an overall consistency standpoint, he beats Naruto and Sasuke pretty handily. Plus he hasn't had to suffer the glare of the spotlight for extended periods of time, like Naruto and Sasuke, putting him at risk for overexposure, or seeing the character botched, or mishandled, or blunder themselves to the point it makes them less liked or respected.


----------



## Kage (Mar 10, 2011)

Luiz said:


> You got it backwards. Naruto is a huge pansy, the guy has had an emotional break down several times in Part 2. He can't handle a bad situation, specially if it involves his oh so loved Sasuke.
> 
> And he had a mommy's boy moment with Kushina a little while ago.



1) you're most likely responding to a jizz dupe

2) you played right into his hands

3)


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 10, 2011)

Kage said:


> 1) you're most likely responding to a jizz dupe
> 
> 2) you played right into his hands
> 
> 3)



My detector was off.


----------



## kisame123 (Mar 10, 2011)

well, looks like Kishimoto succeeded in tarnishing other characters to help Naruto get back up on the poll. after polls in which Naruto consistently came second (or third), Kishimoto stopped the polls all together. *He had to act* and decided that day to assasinate the other characters. he knew he had to ruin their character as much as he could in order for Naruto to become No# 1.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 10, 2011)

kisame123 said:


> well, looks like Kishimoto succeeded in tarnishing other characters to help Naruto get back up on the poll. after polls in which Naruto consistently came second (or third), Kishimoto stopped the polls all together. *He had to act* and decided that day to assasinate the other characters. he knew he had to ruin their character as much as he could in order for Naruto to become No# 1.



LMAO this must be the lamest excuse yet  

While those other characters were being assassinated Naru didn't see any better.He hyperventilated, kneeled, cried and begged because of some criminal.It was a lot worse than anything any other character has gone through and he managed to recover and become #1 That says a lot


----------



## ashher (Mar 10, 2011)

narutotantaratard said:


> LMAO this must be the lamest excuse yet
> 
> While those other characters were being assassinated Naru didn't see any better.He hyperventilated, kneeled, cried and begged because of some criminal.It was a lot worse than anything any other character has gone through and he managed to recover and become #1 That says a lot



this. And also naruto came 1st 5times in 7polls. If the 'tarnishing' other characters comment is about 'dark' sasuke...i don't remember seeing many sasuke fan posts saying that it tarnished their fav character before. Rather i've seen a lot explaining how sasuke's actions were perfectly justified. Also if naruto coming 1st was the priority, the poll would've been after pain arc, not after the hyperventilation stuff


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 11, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> It's not surprising that Kakashi got more overall votes than Naruto and Sasuke. From an overall consistency standpoint, he beats Naruto and Sasuke pretty handily. Plus he hasn't had to suffer the glare of the spotlight for extended periods of time, like Naruto and Sasuke, putting him at risk for overexposure, or seeing the character botched, or mishandled, or blunder themselves to the point it makes them less liked or respected.



Adding those 7 polls gives a wrong impression of overall popularity.
So what does these added number say ? They say who was popular in 1st popularity poll (among Kakashi, Naruto and Sasuke) Because 1st popularity poll had very high number of voters voting for these small number of characters.

1st poll:
Kakashi-22,692
Naruto -16,729
Sasuke -13,674
Iruks - ....

2nd poll:
Naruto- 2,788
Kakashi- 2,635
Iruka-...
Sasuke- 1,400

3rd poll:
Kakshi- 8,198
Naruto- 7,759
Iruka- ....
Sasuke- 3,826 

4th poll:
Naruto  - 7,689 
Kakashi - 6,560 
Sasuke  - 4,843 
Shikamaru  - 4,700 
Iruka -....votes

5th poll:
Sasuke  - 6,647 
Naruto  - 5,614 
Kakashi - 5,430 
Iruka   - ....

6th poll:
Sasuke - 3,242 votes 
Kakashi - 2,916 votes 
Deidara - 2,555 votes 
Naruto  - 2,283 votes 
Iruka    - .....

7th poll:
Naruto - 6,880 votes 
Sasuke - 5,791 votes 
Kakashi - 4,828 votes

Now when you see kakashi has got 30,567 votes while Naruto got 33,013 votes and Sasuke got 25,749 votes in last 6 polls.
It is not about constancy standpoint or any other thing you mentioned. In fact it is not about characters getting over-exposed or something.

The reason for popularity is majority of voters are usually girls and kids. It is more about looks. That explains the girly men dominating the polls, no manly men   no Kisame ...

Btw, nothing against the characters; just clarifying. Many people get the wrong idea from these added numbers.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 11, 2011)

Saunion said:


> This is exactly why if you look at Kishimoto's story you can see he doesn't really try to give more important roles to characters who rank well in these polls. Deidara was killed after ranking above Naruto in the last poll. Sasori was fodderized in the war. Kakashi is the most popular character overall but is only used as a jobber and his year is postponed every year. Hinata is often above Sakura yet she has less panel time than Chouji etc etc.



Actually besides Itachi, Madara and Orochimaru , Deidara probably got the most exposures for an akatsuki member(or villains overall). 

Notice how he survived through several arcs when other less-popular akatsuki member such as Hidan, Kakuzu, Pein....etc died in the very arc that they were introduced in. 

Yes he was killed. But that was after he got plenty of panel time and 2 major fights (Gaara and Sasuke). Both were carefully planned out by Kishi so that he wouldn't "looks bad". 
========

Also Iruka's role during the pein arc was pure fanservice. Especially the "Kakashi came to rescue princess Iruka" thing 

So yes...popularity does matter.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 11, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Actually besides Itachi, Madara and Orochimaru , Deidara probably got the most exposures for an akatsuki member(or villains overall).
> 
> Notice how he survived through several arcs when other less-popular akatsuki member such as Hidan, Kakuzu, Pein....etc died in the very arc that they were introduced in.
> 
> ...




*LOL NO.*First of Pain was introduced during the Itachi chase arc and even just counting the invasion arc, Pain probably still had more exposure than Deidara ever did.

And Pain also had two major battles and even managed to kill a frigging major character (Jiraiya).And when he lost after fighting the main hero, he still looked better than Dei ever did.It took many Konoha shinobi, Senin Mode Naru, a toad army, 6 tails, 8tails and Minato to finally defeat him and Pain still could've won if he wanted to kill Naru.


And btw another far more popular than both Dei and Pain (Kakashi) is made to look like shit on a constant basis and was quickly owned by only Deva and Asura even though Kakashi had help.


And btw Kabuto has been with us from waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in part 1


----------



## Brainsucker (Mar 11, 2011)

Japanese poll does not represent the most favorite characters in Naruto. Soooo please someone make a poll here in this forum. An international forum poll can give more insight about the most favorite character in our beloved manga.


----------



## HInch (Mar 11, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Does that make them a bad character?



Yes. Everyone should like our favourites otherwise life is meaningless.


----------



## Nic (Mar 11, 2011)

Brainsucker said:


> Japanese poll does not represent the most favorite characters in Naruto. Soooo please someone make a poll here in this forum. An international forum poll can give more insight about the most favorite character in our beloved manga.



I doubt NF is trully representative initself.  The only thing I queation about the poll is Iruka but I guess there nust be some cultural thing where Japanese Kids identify more with nice senseis. lol


----------



## Saunion (Mar 11, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Actually besides Itachi, Madara and Orochimaru , Deidara probably got the most exposures for an akatsuki member(or villains overall).
> 
> Notice how he survived through several arcs when other less-popular akatsuki member such as Hidan, Kakuzu, Pein....etc died in the very arc that they were introduced in.
> 
> ...



How was the Sasuke fight "carefully planned"? Deidara was a total jobber to the Sauce because his elemental affinity meant he couldn't do anything to him. Also the reason for the fight was pathetic, Deidara ultimately getting killed because he was butthurt about Uchiha's super-kakoii-powers definitely didn't make him look good, nor did it look like Kishimoto gave it much thought at all. 

Deidara also has far less panels than Pain and barely more than Kisame who's unpopular.


----------



## takL (Mar 11, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Hell look at the cover of this week's Jump: it has Naruto giving sweets to _female readers _for White Day as a thanks for the votes he got.



save that the caption says "*to all the readers*,
white-days jutsu dattebayo!"

wanna narutos white-day sweets?


----------



## Nic (Mar 11, 2011)

saying that it's a primarily female audience that votes is a poor excuse.  Especially when you consider the vast majority of the readers of the magazine are boys.  If that argument had any validity to it, both Sakura and Hinata would be in the top single digits instead of residing outside of it.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 11, 2011)

Nic said:


> saying that it's a primarily female audience that votes is a poor excuse.  Especially when you consider the vast majority of the readers of the magazine are boys.  If that argument had any validity to it, both Sakura and Hinata would be in the top single digits instead of residing outside of it.



 Whatever. Think what you want if it can help you cope with the _horrible reality_ of Shonen Jump's popularity polls.



> save that the caption says "to all the readers,
> white-days jutsu dattebayo!"



White Day is about guys giving sweets to girls as a thanks for Valentine's Day chocolates, so it's pretty obvious to what part of the readership this cover was addressed.


----------



## Kage (Mar 11, 2011)

i'd still take his candy if i were a dude  

no homo


----------



## Saunion (Mar 11, 2011)

"Take his candy" has a weird connotation to it...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 11, 2011)

Wasnt expecting so much bitching about a popularity poll.


----------



## Nic (Mar 11, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Whatever. Think what you want if it can help you cope with the _horrible reality_ of Shonen Jump's popularity polls.
> 
> 
> 
> White Day is about guys giving sweets to girls as a thanks for Valentine's Day chocolates, so it's pretty obvious to what part of the readership this cover was addressed.



coping with what? I just plainly don't care about the results of this poll.  Can't say the same about you though. While you're at it, post proof that your argument is valid instead of expressing it as fact without anything to substantiate it.


----------



## Kage (Mar 11, 2011)

Saunion said:


> "Take his candy" has a weird connotation to it...



...

i'm not quite sure how to respond to this 

i thought the wording was strange but i figured it was just me >:[


----------



## chnt (Mar 11, 2011)

my list, descending.

naruto
deidara
nagato
sasori
jiraiya
4th
kakashi
gaara
shikamaru
tobi (madara)
sakura
gai
lee 
kyuubi
kabuto
killa b
zabuza
zetsu


----------



## Hitt (Mar 11, 2011)

Nic said:


> coping with what? I just plainly don't care about the results of this poll.  Can't say the same about you though. While you're at it, post proof that your argument is valid instead of expressing it as fact without anything to substantiate it.



I tried asking this same question, and all I get is that I'm in denial for...some...reason.  That I can't explain.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 11, 2011)

Nic said:


> coping with what? I just plainly don't care about the results of this poll.  Can't say the same about you though. While you're at it, post proof that your argument is valid instead of expressing it as fact without anything to substantiate it.



 If you don't care why are you still denying something that is pretty much common knowledge?

Kishi himself said in an interview to the american Shonen Jump that girls were the ones writing fan letters and that "boys didn't write". To vote in these polls you have to send a postcard/letter.

Vol 42, page 73



> Fan letters are typically written by girls, as it seems that ?boys don?t write letters?. About 90% of the fan letters seem to be from girls, even though the majority of readers are suppose to be boys.



It's pretty clear.

There's the Bakuman thing I posted a while ago. There's the fact Shonen Jump's readership is getting more and more female. There's the results themselves with only attractive young boys/yaoi bait and no "manly" characters like Jiraiya, Kisame, Bee, Gai etc. What else do you need?


----------



## takL (Mar 11, 2011)

Saunion said:


> White Day is about guys giving sweets to girls as a thanks for Valentine's Day chocolates, so it's pretty obvious to what part of the readership this cover was addressed.



u can interpret it like that but even on vday some guys give choc to their girls and girls to their friends .


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 11, 2011)

I simply don't get it, how someone like Sai comes before someone like Pain or Madara. Hell, even Iruka came before them. I wonder how old those people were who voted.

Well, it's a matter of opinion...


----------



## chidikaagu (Mar 11, 2011)

This last poll is a scam,there is no way Sai is more popular than Neji.Neji was in the first places and now he is out of the 12.Give me a break!


----------



## Judecious (Mar 11, 2011)

Luiz said:


> You got it backwards. Naruto is a huge pansy, the guy has had an emotional break down several times in Part 2. He can't handle a bad situation, specially if it involves his oh so loved Sasuke.
> 
> And he had a mommy's boy moment with Kushina a little while ago.



I hate a character so i am getting mad that he is first


----------



## Hexa (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know how you can complain about Jiraiya not being in the top 12 while he wasn't even in the top 30 in the last poll.  He's just not really well liked.

As for Madara and Pain, they're not really _disliked_.  Right after the Pain arc, I think they were tied for a relatively good rank on the "favorite Akatsuki" poll, though they aren't really "top 12" characters in terms of popularity.  Also, a lot of Deidara, Itachi, and Sasuke fans are Madara fans too, but he's not the one "favorite" out of the group.

Anyhow, another good gauge of popularity is to go to pixiv and see how much Japanese fan art of the character has been made in a fixed amount of time.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think you can even draw conclusions about how well liked characters are from such a small sample size. Just look at the results. Naruto is in first place with less than 7,000 votes, while more than a million people buy each volume of the manga.

This poll represents no more than 5% of the readership, and is predominantly represented by female fans.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 11, 2011)

Once again, Shino isn't on the list.
What's wrong with you Japan?


----------



## jacamo (Mar 11, 2011)

how does Orochimaru not make the list? Tobi/Madara? Kabuto? Kisame? Killer Bee? Pain/Nagato? Guy? Shino? not even ZETSU? 

i think everyone can figure out that this poll simply isnt a true representation of who the most popular characters are.... but i guess Shonen need to maintain a certain image otherwise its bad business, so fair enough

Sakura, Sai, Sasori, Shikamaru are more popular than Kisame, Orochimaru, Tobi/Madara, and Zetsu? Really? gimme a break....


----------



## Nic (Mar 11, 2011)

Saunion said:


> If you don't care why are you still denying something that is pretty much common knowledge?
> 
> Kishi himself said in an interview to the american Shonen Jump that girls were the ones writing fan letters and that "boys didn't write". To vote in these polls you have to send a postcard/letter.
> 
> ...



Instead of using indirect links, come back when you have an actual sample by gender of the votes.


----------



## Vice (Mar 11, 2011)

What the fuck is Iruka doing there?


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 11, 2011)

How did Sai and Sakura tie? I dont think thats possible and I spit on the truth!


----------



## takL (Mar 11, 2011)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> I don't think you can even draw conclusions about how well liked characters are from such a small sample size. Just look at the results. Naruto is in first place with less than 7,000 votes, while more than a million people buy each volume of the manga.
> 
> This poll represents no more than 5% of the readership, and is predominantly represented by female fans.



save the end half of the last sentence which is still a suspicion i totally agree.


----------



## Shadow050 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hiro said:


> The 7th Naruto character poll results will be released in the next chapter, chapter 531. Feel free to make predictions and/or discuss here. Please keep on-topic!
> 
> 1 - Uzumaki Naruto -   6880 votes
> 2 - Uchiha Sasuke -     5791 votes
> ...



these people being on the poll while NO ONE from team Gai is on the poll is like: -worthy

would include hinata too... but at least she's one of the better females in the manga...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2011)

Iruka got on the list but Bee didn't?

FFS


----------



## Blaze (Mar 11, 2011)

Iruka was always going to be in the list. He's been very high is lots of polls..the fact he was outside top 10 was quiet surprising and nice to see.


----------



## Nic (Mar 11, 2011)

Sagitta said:


> How did Sai and Sakura tie? I dont think thats possible and I spit on the truth!



I'm surprised Sai got so many votes.  He's been the type of character to go unnoticed.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 11, 2011)

7 is the lucky number, wouldn't want Minato in any other place


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> 7 is the lucky number, wouldn't want Minato in any other place


Lol, the aim is number 1.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 14, 2011)

takL said:


> u can interpret it like that but even on vday some guys give choc to their girls and girls to their friends .



I don't know where you live, but that's not generally true at all. In Japan, the concept of White Day is pretty damn clear to even the stupidest person.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't know how you can complain about Jiraiya not being in the top 12 while he wasn't even in the top 30 in the last poll.  He's just not really well liked.
> 
> As for Madara and Pain, they're not really _disliked_.  Right after the Pain arc, I think they were tied for a relatively good rank on the "favorite Akatsuki" poll, though they aren't really "top 12" characters in terms of popularity.  Also, a lot of Deidara, Itachi, and Sasuke fans are Madara fans too, but he's not the one "favorite" out of the group.
> 
> Anyhow, another good gauge of popularity is to go to pixiv and see how much Japanese fan art of the character has been made in a fixed amount of time.



*MOTHERFUCKING IRUKA!? *HE'S NOT EVEN IN THE GODDAMNED MANGA???? At least Madara is in it.

Jiraiya has alot more significance to Naruto than Iruka.

I feel like these polls are fixed and the kids just vote for whoever the magazine picks.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't understand Iruka's popularity.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Kiss said:


> I don't understand Iruka's popularity.



Yaoi Yaoi Yaoi


----------



## Lovely (Mar 14, 2011)

Crush! said:


> I don't know where you live, but that's not generally true at all. In Japan, the concept of White Day is pretty damn clear to even the stupidest person.



He lives in Japan.


----------



## Tregis (Mar 14, 2011)

Where's my Hidan.


----------



## ? (Mar 14, 2011)

Naruto # 1 


LOL @ the Sasuke fans being butthurt earlier in the thread.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 14, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> He lives in Japan.



Well, I take back what I said about "even to the stupidest person" then.


----------



## Yuna (Mar 14, 2011)

The Japanese are nuts. Sakura shouldn't be anywhere near the Top 15 and Sai should at least have more votes than her.


----------



## maitequita (Apr 4, 2011)

*My predictions*

1? Hatake Kakashi
2? Uzumaki Naruto
3? Namikaze Minato
4? Uchiha Itachi / Pain
5? Jiraya
6? Haruno Sakura
7? Gaara
8? Sai
9? Nara Shikamaru
10? Hyuuga Hinata
11? Umino Iruka
12? Hyuuga Neji
13? Uchiha Sasuke
14? Zetsu
15? Madara.


I?m sorry but I love the good guys.
Greetings From Uruguay


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Apr 4, 2011)

maitequita said:


> 1? Hatake Kakashi
> 2? Uzumaki Naruto
> 3? Namikaze Minato
> 4? Uchiha Itachi / Pain
> ...



What the? I thought the poll already came out, why are there still predictions?


----------



## S (Apr 4, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Once again, Shino isn't on the list.
> What's wrong with you Japan?


Nothing, he's not even in the manga.


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

Full list from from volume 55 is out on 2ch:

01. Uzumaki Naruto (6880 votes)
02. Uchiha Sasuke (5791)
03. Hatake Kakashi (4828)
04. Gaara (4239)
05. Uchiha Itachi (4011)
06. Deidara (3623)
07. Namikaze Minato (3477)
08. Sasori (3152)
09. Nara Shikamaru (2533)
10. Hyuuga Hinata (2517)
11. Umino Iruka (2494)
12. Haruno Sakura (2188)
12. Sai (2188)
14. Yamato (1925)
15. Hyuuga Neji (1794)
16. Jiraiya (1723)
17. Hidan (1635)
18. Temari (1628)
19. Uchiha Madara (1621)
20. Rock Lee (1597)
21. Uzumaki Kushina (1338)
22. Hoshigaki Kisame (1320)
22. Pain (1320)
22. Konan (1320)
25. Killer Bee (1312)
26. Might Guy (1299)
27. Kankurou (1214)
28. Inuzuka Kiba (1079)
29. Aburame Shino (989)
29. Yamanaka Ino (989)
31. Karin (862)
32. Tenten (723)
33. Tsunade (667)
34. Hoozuki Suigetsu (539)
35. Torune (539)
36. Kakuzu (381)
37. Fuu (212)
37. Hagane Kotetsu (212)
37. Haku (212)
37. Yakushi Kabuto (212)
41. Kamizuki Izumo (138)
42. Momochi Zabuza (72)
43. Shimura Danzou (54)
44. Orochimaru (27)
44. Zetsu (27)
44. Utakata (27)
44. Inomatsu (27)
44. Samui (27)
49. Kimimaro (19)
49. Nagato (19)
49. Uchiha Obito (19)
49. Kyuubi (19)
53. Chikushoudou (15)
53. Tayuya (15)
53. Sarutobi Asuma (15)
56. Hachibi (12)
56. Omoi (12)
58. Rin (9)
58. Senju Tobirama (9)
58. Kishimoto Masashi (9)
58. Yahiko (9)
62. Terumii Mei (8)
62. Gekkou Hayate (8)
62. Shiranui Genma (8)
62. Akimichi Chouji (8)
62. Juugo (8)
62. Mitarashi Anko (8)
68. Uchiha Shisui (7)
68. Darui (7)
68. Ao (7)
68. Yagura (7)
68. Konohamaru (7)
68. C (7)
68. Shizune (7)
68. Senju Hashirama (7)
76. Rikudou Sennin (6)
76. Pakkun (6)
76. Shin (6)
76. A (6)
76. Choujuurou (6)
76. Hyuuga Tokuma (6)
76. Akamaru (6)
76. Yuuhi Kurenai (6)
76. Captain Yamato's Headgear (6)
76. Sarutobi Hiruzen (6)
76. Amaru (6)
76. Fuu (6)

Other - 26 votes
Total votes - 77365


----------



## Dashido (Apr 22, 2011)

Where the...where the FUCK is Bee and Darui =.=


----------



## MaxPain (Apr 22, 2011)

YeaAAAH BOY


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2011)

lol. yamato got 6 votes? 



> 58 - Kishimoto Masashi - 9 votes



wonder how much kubo would get


----------



## Hexa (Apr 22, 2011)

Dashido said:


> Where the...where the FUCK is Bee and Darui =.=


B didn't do badly.  He's basically at the same level as Pain or Guy.

Darui however . . . surely got a boost after the Kinkaku/Ginkaku fight.


----------



## Nic (Apr 22, 2011)

I never understood why Sasori and Deidara were so much more popular over the more important villains of this series.  Oh well....


----------



## Hexa (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know.  The top ten seems reserved for pretty boys (and Hinata).  Itachi, Deidara, and Sasori were "pretty boy" Akatsuki, after all.


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol. yamato got 6 votes?



Yamato's headgear 

Yamato's got 1925 votes.

Also of note is that for some reason Pain and Nagato were split up. If they were combined he'd be in 21st place with 1339 votes.


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 22, 2011)

> 58. Rin (9)
> 58. Senju Tobirama (9)
> 58. Kishimoto Masashi (9)
> *58. Yahiko (9)*



I'm so popular


----------



## S (Apr 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> 42. Momochi Zabuza (72)
> 53. Sarutobi Asuma (15)
> 76. Sarutobi Hiruzen (6)
> Total votes - 77365


F**k you Japan.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> *Yamato's headgear *
> 
> Yamato's got 1925 votes.
> 
> Also of note is that for some reason Pain and Nagato were split up. If they were combined he'd be in 21st place with 1339 votes.



what? 

did they need two extra characters that bad they put the author and yamato's headgear? why not put one of the fillers?


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

I think all the votes were written in, rather than selected from a list. That's why there are a few weird ones, like that and Inomatsu, who was some random background guy who only appeared for one panel during Asuma's funeral.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 22, 2011)

What I expected:

1. Sasuke
2. Kakashi
3. Naruto
4. Iruka
5. Minato
6. Pain
7. Itachi
8. Shikamaru
9. Gaara
10. Rock Lee
11. Sakura
12. Killer Bee



What I got:



Hiro said:


> 1 - Uzumaki Naruto -   6880 votes
> 2 - Uchiha Sasuke -     5791 votes
> 3 - Hatake Kakashi -    4828 votes
> 4 - Gaara -                4239 votes
> ...





With the exception of the top three and the bottom...four...the Japanese don't have very bad taste after all.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 22, 2011)

Wait a minute...



Geg said:


> 76. A (6)



*smashes table*

WHAT?! 

THOSE JAPANESE FANS! I'LL GIVE THEM ALL A TASTE OF MY IRON CLAW!


----------



## FearTear (Apr 22, 2011)

Who or what is a Yamato's headgear?


----------



## Kirin (Apr 22, 2011)

Orochimaru just 27 votes? 

I thought he was more popular.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> I think all the votes were written in, rather than selected from a list. That's why there are a few weird ones, like that and Inomatsu, who was some random background guy who only appeared for one panel during Asuma's funeral.



you mean 6 people actually wrote "yamato's headgear" and "massashi kishimat" out of their own well? 

must be people who said "how about we vote for yamato's headgear and massashi kishimato for the funs and lulz? "





FearTear said:


> Who or what is a Yamato's headgear?



it's is his headband.......... yes, its popular apparently 


hay, why aren't tsunade's tits on the list 


Kirin said:


> Orochimaru just 27 votes?
> 
> I thought he was more popular.



that happens when you are out of the manga for years


----------



## Saunion (Apr 22, 2011)

Chouji with 8 votes. 

That's definitely another proof Kishi doesn't write with the popularity polls in mind... For better or for worse.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 22, 2011)

It's not really Orochimaru being out of the manga that did it.  Kishimoto has remarked in interviews, way back, that Orochimaru isn't popular.

From Sho's translation of Jump Festa 2006:
"Orochimaru is pretty much disliked.

They say that a character of that sort is usually liked, but even in the fan letters and things like that, it seems that he is very much disliked."


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, the most amount of votes Orochimaru has ever gotten in one of these is 345 in the 4th poll.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's is his headband.......... yes, its popular apparently
> 
> hay, why aren't tsunade's tits on the list



And the armadillo penis


----------

